# NHL 2016-2017: World Cup of Hockey



## technomancer

Time for a new thread


----------



## Pav

Finally! And time for Las Vegas to decide on a damn team name!


----------



## AdamMaz

Generally speaking, I am not terribly interested in the World Cup, but I'll probably watch some of it out of sheer hockey deprivation.


----------



## JD27

I am ready, bring forth the hockey... I am interested in seeing who Team NA might surprise. That has to be the fastest team in the tournament.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> I am interested in seeing who Team NA might surprise.


----------



## technomancer

There was a picture of Price's bags packed on Facebook... but wasn't clear if he was headed to the World Cup or to the doctor... 

Sorry couldn't resist, I'm done now. Given the injuries the Pens have dealt with in the past I shouldn't even be joking...


----------



## AdamMaz

We have until October 13th to make all the jokes we desire, then, the rapture. Your day of reckoning will come shortly after on the 18th


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> We have until October 13th to make all the jokes we desire, then, the rapture. Your day of reckoning will come shortly after on the 18th



We shall see


----------



## Sofos

So how about that Marchand-Crosby-Bergeron line eh?


----------



## AdamMaz

Sofos said:


> So how about that Marchand-Crosby-Bergeron line eh?


When considering the talent on the team, surprising that they are the only line consistently dominating.



How about *this* goal in an 8-3 thrashing of the junior Penguins by the junior Habs yesterday??


----------



## technomancer

I have no idea who is even playing for the Pens in that tournament, but that was a ridiculous goal. Shame nobody that plays for the Habs in the NHL yet is that good


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Shame nobody that plays for the Habs in the NHL yet is that good


Galchenyuk. He is even more capable of those flashy moves than Scherbak, but Therrien has been developing him into a more balanced and reliable player, hence why you don't see them that often.

I've seen Scherbak play a couple of times, even once in person. He has the balls to pull big moves like that often, but with varying success. He tends to fall a lot too. He is projected to be a bigger, not quite as skilled Galchenyuk. I'd give him another year of refinement in the minors, then we might see him more regularly in the NHL.


----------



## technomancer

Wow nothing like watching Kane get undressed leading directly to a 2 on 0 goal.


----------



## RustInPeace

Team NA made short work of the Finns. Damn does McDavid look good. Hes got this poke check that is so effective at stripping the puck in the neutral zone then goes 0-60 in a blink. Austin Matthews looks really good as well.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah Team NA is looking really impressive... they were just relentless on the attack last night against Finland. I'm looking forward to watching the NA / Russia game tonight.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Yeah Team NA is looking really impressive... they were just relentless on the attack last night against Finland. I'm looking forward to watching the NA / Russia game tonight.



I'm not giving Russia much of a chance against them.


----------



## AdamMaz

4-1 against the Finns is insane, they always give the seniors a tough time.

Looks like Vegas has reached their limit on season tickets. Did I not say that the tycoons would do this? There is going to be no damn team spirit from the fans. 16000 of the total 17500 seats.


----------



## RustInPeace

What a game last night NA vs Russia. I had to stop watching to put the kids to bed during the beginning of the second period, and Russia looked completely deflated at that point. Come back to a 4-3 lead and one hell of a 3rd period!


----------



## JD27

RustInPeace said:


> What a game last night NA vs Russia. I had to stop watching to put the kids to bed during the beginning of the second period, and Russia looked completely deflated at that point. Come back to a 4-3 lead and one hell of a 3rd period!



Yeah, some crazy momentum swings in that game.


----------



## AdamMaz

That 1st period was by far the fastest and most exciting offence I've ever watched. I would kill to see Team North America vs Team Canada.

Team USA to be eliminated tonight?


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> That 1st period was by far the fastest and most exciting offence I've ever watched. I would kill to see Team North America vs Team Canada.
> 
> Team USA to be eliminated tonight?



Yup, they could only afford 1 loss and they wasted that on Team Europe.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Rip USA. Lets go NA!


----------



## technomancer

USA Hockey just needs to give up on whoever they have picking these teams and get someone that understands modern hockey 

I also agree NA / Canada would be an amazing game. Hopefully NA advances to the next round as that team is just a blast to watch.


----------



## AdamMaz

That Sweden/North America OT and game-winner though!


----------



## JD27

That toe drag was nasty.


----------



## technomancer

That was ridiculous... as was the officiating in that game. Got to admit I'm a bit pissed that it will now require a minor miracle for NA to make it to the next round...

GO FINLAND!


----------



## AdamMaz

Of all the times in my life I've watched the Russian international team, NEVER have I seen them look anywhere NEAR as garbage as I've seen them play in this tournament. I hope with every fiber of my being that they lose to Finland.

GO NA! 


Here's the beauty of a game-winner!



Full Overtime:


----------



## RustInPeace

My god is Canada ever boring to watch.


----------



## AdamMaz

I thought the Europeans were the bore, wanting to play a tight checking game. If they were not so committed to that style all game long, I guarantee you Canada would have been running and gunning. 

The Canadians were however willingly playing a defensive style in the 3rd and yes, that was boring.


----------



## technomancer

Still hopping for a miracle but it's not looking good...


----------



## RustInPeace

Sigh. No more Team NA. Russia will be dismantled easily by Canada, and whoever else will be left by the finals.


----------



## JD27

RustInPeace said:


> Sigh. No more Team NA. Russia will be dismantled easily by Canada, and whoever else will be left by the finals.



I would have liked to see NA too. Russia didn't play that bad in the pre tournament OT loss to Canada. Plus they did beat NA as well. Should be a good game, but still expect Canada to win.


----------



## technomancer

About what I was expecting but still sucks majorly

Murray to Miss Three to Six Weeks with a Broken Hand

I figured it was broken given how distracted he was before being pulled against Russia..


----------



## technomancer

Going to make a shocking prediction, Canada in 2 games


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Going to make a shocking prediction, Canada in 2 games



I'm thinking we should either ban Canada or just skip international tournaments and declare them the winner.


----------



## AdamMaz

Europe has a legit chance if they can play their tight checking game more intensely with some actual scoring intent. When the two played a week or so ago, Europe at moments looked far more dominant. I'll wait to hear how the first game goes before tuning in, could just as easily be another borefest.



JD27 said:


> I'm thinking we should either ban Canada or just skip international tournaments and declare them the winner.


Or we could impose a handicap... U-23 TEAM CANADA/NORTH AMERICA!


----------



## JD27

I watched that one and it was a snoozefest.


----------



## RustInPeace

Team Europes best weapon is their coach. If Krueger can figure out a way to put Canada on their heels for short periods of time and their goalie can stand on his head, they MIGHT have a chance.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Europe has a legit chance if they can play their tight checking game more intensely with some actual scoring intent. When the two played a week or so ago, Europe at moments looked far more dominant. I'll wait to hear how the first game goes before tuning in, could just as easily be another borefest.
> 
> 
> Or we could impose a handicap... U-23 TEAM CANADA/NORTH AMERICA!



It easy for them and they don't even have all the top players in the lineup. They are so deep in goal now, that the reigning Vezina trophy winner not only hasn't played, he hasn't even dressed.


----------



## technomancer

Got to admit it's funny watching some Pens fans freak out after one preseason game. People don't seem to realize early preseason is a time to let guys play to see how they do, not the lineup that will be on the ice when the seasons starts. Seriously, I think there were four starters from last season on the ice last night


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Got to admit it's funny watching some Pens fans freak out after one preseason game. People don't seem to realize early preseason is a time to let guys play to see how they do, not the lineup that will be on the ice when the seasons starts. Seriously, I think there were four starters from last season on the ice last night



Yeah I watched the first 2 Caps games and it was like watching the Hershey Bears. It's even worse this preseason since the NHL waived the minimum of 8 NHL veterans required on the roster due to the World Cup.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Yeah I watched the first 2 Caps games and it was like watching the Hershey Bears. It's even worse this preseason since the NHL waived the minimum of 8 NHL veterans required on the roster due to the World Cup.



Yeah the lineups aren't even bothering me, it's the people in blind panic because they lost the first game 4-2 that are hilarious.


----------



## technomancer

That was ridiculous 

Shocker though, Canada in 2


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## AdamMaz

Obama on receiving the Stanley Cup winning Pittsburgh Penguins today at the White House: "We are here to celebrate an extraordinary achievement. Phil Kessel won the Stanley Cup."


----------



## technomancer

Crap wondering what is up with Syd... today is the last preseason game and the free game for kids where they bring in all the kids from local youth hockey teams. He was supposed to play but was scratched at the last minute. I don't remember him ever missing the kids game 

Also how the fvck is a puck going through the side of the net a good goal 

Also since when is it goaltender interference when a player is ridden into the goalie by a defender?


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Also since when is it goaltender interference when a player is ridden into the goalie by a defender?


I noticed last season how refs had become significantly worse at discerning penalties on those kinds of plays.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I noticed last season how refs had become significantly worse at discerning penalties on those kinds of plays.



This was a disallowed goal... Sestito cut in on the net and started to turn to cut across the front of the crease and one of the Bluejackets wrapped him up from behind and pushed him in against the net and held him there with both arms wrapped around him. The puck came back out and IIRC Fehr put it in and it was disallowed 

If there had been contact with the goalie before the defender touched him like a goal waived off earlier in the game I could see it, but when contact comes only after a defender shoves a player and completely changes the direction he is moving there is no way it should be a penalty or a goal should be disallowed as a result. What's even worse is the media saying it was a good call. If that's how they're calling it any time anybody gets close to scoring all a defender has to do is shove somebody at the net...


----------



## technomancer

Bloody fvcking hell Crosby has a concussion


----------



## AdamMaz

Pav said:


> Just be aware that if your Condon breaks, you guys could be in a lot of trouble.


How the tables have turned now? 

Bye Condon


----------



## Pav

AdamMaz said:


> How the tables have turned now?
> 
> Bye Condon



I did not see that coming.  Supposedly Condon is just a temporary safety net while Matt Murray heals up from the World Cup. I figured Tristan Jarry would be Fleury's backup until Murray returned, but it seems the higher ups want Jarry to be the starter down in Wilkes Barre. I would be surprised if Condon plays more than a few games though, with Matt Murray injured we'll be seeing a lot of Flower.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> How the tables have turned now?
> 
> Bye Condon





I suspect this was basically to let Jarry continue to play in the AHL on a nightly basis while Murray is out injured. Jarry definitely proved he could handle the NHL backup role.

There is also a potential loophole in the expansion draft rules that could let the Pens protect both Fleury and Murray and make Condon available as their goaltender for the draft. Apparently an RFA that has not received a qualifying offer is not eligible to be claimed in the expansion draft and the draft is June 21st and qualifying offers don't have to be submitted until June 29th. So in theory the Pens can protect Fleury, not qualify Murray until after the 21st, and submit Condon as an available goaltender. Not sure that's the plan but it is out there.


----------



## AdamMaz

Auston Matthews already has 2 goals and the 2nd one is highlight reel.

Dekes two players while standing flat-footed on the offensive blue line, makes Karlsson look like a rookie and beats a sliding defender + the goalie.


----------



## JD27

Make that 3 goals and almost 2 periods left to go.


----------



## technomancer

And of course which game is televised? Freaking Blackhawks / Blues 

Got to say I'm looking forward to seeing him this season as that is one hell of a debut.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> And of course which game is televised? Freaking Blackhawks / Blues



Someone needs Center Ice.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> And of course which game is televised? Freaking Blackhawks / Blues


Who would ever want to watch of Leafs/Sens game anyway?


----------



## JD27

4 goals!


----------



## technomancer




----------



## Pav

Meanwhile, the Senators are playing some truly embarrassing defense.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Meanwhile, the Senators are playing some truly embarrassing defense.



Isn't that the definition of Senators defense?


----------



## Pav

Touche. Yet somehow they still won.


----------



## MFB

Pav said:


> Touche. Yet somehow they still won.



The Leafs curse strikes again!


----------



## RustInPeace

https://www.thebeaverton.com/2016/10/auston-matthews-retires-greatest-leaf-franchise-history/



Oilers route the flamers 7-4. McD steals Gretzkys heart in the process. Domination to follow.


----------



## AdamMaz

RustInPeace said:


> https://www.thebeaverton.com/2016/10/auston-matthews-retires-greatest-leaf-franchise-history/


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Touche. Yet somehow they still won.



Even with Matthews the Leafs are still the Leafs


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Even with Matthews the Leafs are still the Leafs



Sadly. Not sure I've ever seen a guy score 4 and be on the losing end.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Sadly. Not sure I've ever seen a guy score 4 and be on the losing end.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## MFB

Bruins and SJ are both off to good starts, I'm curious to see where Backes lands in the lineups once Bergeron comes back. I could see him starting the 2nd and them bumping Krejci down to the 3rd with Hayes/Beleskey.


----------



## RustInPeace

Oilers are 2-0 and McDavid still on pace for 246 points with another 3pt night.


----------



## technomancer

This looks more like what I expect from the Oilers...



That said it happens, there was one that went in off the stanchion on somebody a couple days ago...


----------



## AdamMaz

Looks like Pittsburgh will be spared from the beginning of the rapture.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Looks like Pittsburgh will be spared from the beginning of the rapture.


----------



## AdamMaz

Feel free to continue with the NoCarey.gif jokes


----------



## technomancer

Wasn't he saying no he's not making the playoffs 

Really too early to be talking smack on anyone though, it only being 2 or 3 games into the season


----------



## technomancer

Also I am going to be REALLY pissed if the Pens end up losing tonight after that disallowed Malkin goal. Malkin did make contact with the goaltender but his own man tripping over him was what prevented him from making the save 

Also wondering if Condon is going to start tomorrow night since Fleury is in tonight...


----------



## technomancer

I also missed that Price has been out 

Guess those bags that he had packed were going to the hospital...

Still curious to see who gets the start since the Pens played last night, as they have started Fleury in back to back games before.


----------



## Pav

I'm surprised to see Fleury start again tonight. I'm also surprised that he seems like the most aware Penguin on the ice so far. We've far too many lazy passes leading to odd-man rushes for the Habs. Please Sid, come back soon.


----------



## JD27




----------



## AdamMaz

I thought I'd never see a better flip than this...


...or this


----------



## technomancer

Figures the Pens play their worst game of the year against the Habs

It didn't effect the outcome as the Pens just flat out did not play well and the Habs brought their A game, but what was up with the 9 million penalties last night


----------



## AdamMaz

I thought the Pens looked far sharper at times, Montoya however stole that game.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah Montoya was fantastic... but the Pens had some TERRIBLE breakdowns in their own end. I'm sure the Yinzers will be bitching about Fleury now


----------



## Pav

Epic comeback victory tonight. Suck it, San Jose. We still own you.


----------



## MFB

Ah ..... It was tied for so long I was hoping they'd pull out the win.

Oh well, Bs pulled out a minute within a minute and fifteen seconds, so I'll take it.


----------



## RustInPeace

Oilers are 4-1 after taking down the Blues. Lucic is a beast.


----------



## AdamMaz

RustInPeace said:


> Oilers are 4-1 after taking down the Blues.


Its about damn time this young team started to deliver.

I'm surprised to see Vancouver is on top of the standings at 4-0, after just about every analyst predicted them to finish dead last in the league.


----------



## AxeHappy

Leafs lost their first in regulation. I know we're going through a rebuild and it's going to be a *real* ....ty half decade or so, but man...it's been a real ....ty 15 years already. 

Being a Leafs fan is the most annoying thing in the world as there are already other Leafs "fans" who are calling for like ....ing everyone to be fired and replaced and blah blah blah. Just like ever ....ing year. Just shut the .... up and let them do their thing. Or stop giving them money so they actually feel pressure to do their thing.


----------



## technomancer

Damn Pouliot finally gets into the lineup and ends up going out on IR after the game


----------



## technomancer

This Pens / Preds game


----------



## RustInPeace

6-1 after rolling the Caps 4-1. This team is finally different this year. Larsson is an absolute BEAST of a dman and is making that trade look like a win-win for both teams. Russel was signed right before the start of the season and has arguably been our best dman since. Balanced scoring from all the lines means McD doesnt have to carry the team every night. Talbot has been lights out since the 1 bad game (and only loss) against Buffalo where he let in a knuckler from half ice.

DOMINATION TO FOLLOW


----------



## technomancer

Good to see Edmonton might finally no longer be the place #1 draft picks go to vanish in obscurity


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> Good to see Edmonton might finally no longer be the place #1 draft picks go to vanish in obscurity



Yeah, that's now reserved for Boston apparently


----------



## JD27

RustInPeace said:


> 6-1 after rolling the Caps 4-1. This team is finally different this year. Larsson is an absolute BEAST of a dman and is making that trade look like a win-win for both teams. Russel was signed right before the start of the season and has arguably been our best dman since. Balanced scoring from all the lines means McD doesnt have to carry the team every night. Talbot has been lights out since the 1 bad game (and only loss) against Buffalo where he let in a knuckler from half ice.
> 
> DOMINATION TO FOLLOW



Man the Caps stunk in that game. They are atrocious on special teams and can't score 5v5. They always stink when the play out west, maybe I should trade watching the rest of the road trip for sleep.


----------



## RustInPeace

Nice stat I heard today....

McDavid leads the league in points right now with 11.. and has yet to register a shot on net during a powerplay....


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> They are atrocious on special teams and can't score 5v5.


Can only rely so much on Ovechkin's cross ice one-timer. Every single time I see a Caps highlight, it is always this exact play. I am surprised at how often it still works, given how predictable it is.

Eastern Conference heavyweight game tonight


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Can only rely so much on Ovechkin's cross ice one-timer. Every single time I see a Caps highlight, it is always this exact play. I am surprised at how often it still works, given how predictable it is.
> 
> Eastern Conference heavyweight game tonight



Actually they score just as much from the slot man in the 1-3-1. The PP is just not moving the puck well though. Standing still doesn't work no matter who is on your PP unit.


----------



## protest

I think I'd rather see the Flyers just throw all their young players out there, especially on D. It's the veterans that are making all of the mistakes right now.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> I think I'd rather see the Flyers just throw all their young players out there, especially on D. It's the veterans that are making all of the mistakes right now.



As long as they're terrible tonight it's all good


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## technomancer

^ Nice save

Well, that game against the Flyers wasn't pretty but I'll take the win. Pens REALLY need to get better in their own end and stop taking stupid penalties.


----------



## AdamMaz

Pav said:


> Now comes the part where Shea Weber puts up 80 points in Montreal this year, wins the Norris and makes me look like a dumbass.


----------



## Pav

AdamMaz said:


>



If he and the rest of the Habs can maintain this pace and not repeat last season's embarrassment, I'll admit defeat. 

Also, did anyone catch Connor McDavid's Senators-caliber defense on the Leafs' OT goal last night? Burned badly by Nazem Kadri and then goes straight into sour grapes mode to the referee. Not his finest night.


----------



## AdamMaz

Pav said:


> If he and the rest of the Habs can maintain this pace and not repeat last season's embarrassment, I'll admit defeat.


I'd say we have another 20 or so games before complete collapse 



Pav said:


> Also, did anyone catch Connor McDavid's Senators-caliber defense on the Leafs' OT goal last night? Burned badly by Nazem Kadri *and then goes straight into sour grapes mode to the referee*. Not his finest night.


He truly is the successor to Crosby


----------



## RustInPeace

Yup, Kadri grabbed his shoulder and pulled on it to get leverage and throw him off balance because he knew he couldnt beat him in a foot race. A holding call 99% of the time. 

It didnt even upset me because the entire game they were giving him late hits and so much clutch and grab and nothing was being called anyways.


----------



## technomancer

RustInPeace said:


> Yup, Kadri grabbed his shoulder and pulled on it to get leverage and throw him off balance because he knew he couldnt beat him in a foot race. A holding call 99% of the time.
> 
> It didnt even upset me because the entire game they were giving him late hits and so much clutch and grab and nothing was being called anyways.



When he gets both his front teeth taken out with no call let me know


----------



## RustInPeace

Im sure it will happen. It seems like every young star player that comes into the league lately has a problem with the refs not giving them calls. I wouldnt expect anything different.


----------



## technomancer

Haven't scored in a few games? Don't worry, the Pens will give up 3 to you


----------



## AdamMaz

Interesting to see that so far this season, for the first time in I don't know how many, the Eastern Conference teams have better W-L records than the West.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah several of the East teams look really good this season. It's going to be interesting to see how things shake out, lots of cool story lines to watch and a crop of new superstars in the making. Definitely a fun year to be a fan.


----------



## AdamMaz

Habs losing 3-0 and getting outshot 17-7 at the end of the 1st against Columbus


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Habs losing 3-0 and getting outshot 17-7 at the end of the 1st against Columbus



And so it begins...


----------



## technomancer

Holy crap 8-0 early in the third? Did they drug the Gatorade for the Habs or what?!?!?!


----------



## JD27

Lol, 10-0! Do they hate Montoya, why would you let anyone take a beating in net like that?


----------



## AdamMaz

AdamMaz said:


> Habs losing 3-0 and getting outshot 17-7 at the end of the 1st against Columbus


This was thankfully the point at which I turned the game off.


*What in the actual f*** just happened?*    


I am suddenly less enthused about having tickets to tomorrow's game against Philly


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> This was thankfully the point at which I turned the game off.
> 
> 
> *What in the actual f*** just happened?*
> 
> 
> I am suddenly less enthused about having tickets to tomorrow's game against Philly



Look at it this way, it would be hard for the game tonight to be any worse


----------



## AdamMaz

Seen on Twitter: "This Canadiens loss is so bad that Patrick Roy just quit whatever he's doing right now."


----------



## technomancer

And Crosby now has 8 goals to lead the league... after playing 5 games


----------



## Pav

He's manhandling the rest of the league right now. Give it a month and he'll be leading the rest of the league in scoring by at least 10 points.


----------



## AxeHappy

How about that 3rd period of the Canucks vs. the Leafs. 

I haven't seen .... like that outside of a play off game. 15 some years ago.


----------



## RustInPeace

^ Good hit by Kadri. Im pretty excited for tomorrows match against the Pens!


----------



## AdamMaz

RustInPeace said:


> ^ Good hit by Kadri.


The blindside hit on Sedin? Based on the few glances I saw, I would disagree.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah sorry a blind side elbow to the head is not a "good hit"


----------



## RustInPeace

Shoulder made contact to body first. Its a good hit in that it was legal. Should it be legal though? I dont see hits like that being legal 5 years from now.


----------



## AdamMaz

I believe there is another criterion for hit legality, aside from point of contact, which is based solely on angle (aka blindside).


----------



## technomancer

Wow that Pens / Oilers match was a great game


----------



## AxeHappy

AdamMaz said:


> I believe there is another criterion for hit legality, aside from point of contact, which is based solely on angle (aka blindside).



The blindside language was removed from the rule for some reason actually. 


The game against the Kings was so brutally one sided it was as painful to watch as the US election results coming in right now.


----------



## RustInPeace

Very good game separated by a lucky bounce. Was really hoping to see some OT!


----------



## Pav

I'm rather surprised that we (the Pens) scraped out the victory there. Our defense didn't look particularly sharp and despite posing a real threat every time he had the puck, Crosby didn't get so much as a point. So far, I think Edmonton's biggest improvement is that they have decent goaltending for the first time in years. McDavid is a stud, but the Oilers have been stockpiling skilled young scorers for years and it never made a difference until they found a way to keep the puck out of their own damn net. Very good game though, I think this and our last against San Jose have been the only games this season that weren't totally skewed in one direction.


----------



## AdamMaz

AxeHappy said:


> The game against the Kings was so brutally one sided it was as painful to watch as the US election results coming in right now.


Even though it was against Toronto, 7-0 has me suddenly less enthused about going to the Habs game again, against the Kings this Thursday


----------



## RustInPeace

Laine is an absolute goal machine for the Jets right now


----------



## JD27

The Caps successfully executed their annual suckfest against the Sharks.


----------



## RustInPeace

Pav said:


> I'm rather surprised that we (the Pens) scraped out the victory there. Our defense didn't look particularly sharp and despite posing a real threat every time he had the puck, Crosby didn't get so much as a point. So far, I think Edmonton's biggest improvement is that they have decent goaltending for the first time in years. McDavid is a stud, but the Oilers have been stockpiling skilled young scorers for years and it never made a difference until they found a way to keep the puck out of their own damn net. Very good game though, I think this and our last against San Jose have been the only games this season that weren't totally skewed in one direction.



Talbot has been our MVP.


----------



## AdamMaz

Babcock is no bulls*** after that 7-0 loss


----------



## AdamMaz

I saw this in person just tonight and legitimately could NOT believe that Price managed to save this puck 
The replay is more telling.


----------



## AdamMaz

Empty net goal... NOPE! Suuuperman!


----------



## technomancer

^ that was an amazing save


----------



## Pav

This Pens-Caps game:


----------



## JD27

Pav said:


> This Pens-Caps game:



Caps were due to find some offense, they only scored 5 goals over the last 4 games.


----------



## Pav

JD27 said:


> Caps were due to find some offense, they only scored 5 goals over the last 4 games.



We certainly didn't make it difficult for them by giving up a shorthanded goal and handing them a ridiculous 7 power plays. Easily one of the worst games the Pens have played so far this year.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah that was absolutely terrible...


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Yeah that was absolutely terrible...



That might have been the worst game ever seen from Malkin. He caused the SHG in the first, kicked on in the net, and knocked his own goalie out of the game.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah he was definitely not having a good night... and even worse than the terrible performance Hornqvist is now out with a concussion and Kunitz is out with a lower body injury.


----------



## technomancer

I do not believe the Pens lost to the freaking Sabres 

That said Nilsson was freaking incredibly for them, 49 saves


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I do not believe the Pens lost to the freaking Sabres


We lost to the Canes last night, I know this feeling


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> I do not believe the Pens lost to the freaking Sabres
> 
> That said Nilsson was freaking incredibly for them, 49 saves



It was a shootout loss against a goalie that probably had the best night of his career. I'm not too upset about it.


----------



## technomancer

My main concern was the lack of basically any traffic in front of the net... they play like that against New York tomorrow night and they are going to get blown out again 

Well that and that they basically struggled against two of the worst teams in the league after getting blown out by a good team.


----------



## RustInPeace

https://twitter.com/OilersNation/status/800902882606231552/video/1

Sit down, boy..


----------



## MFB

When in the sh!t did you guys nab Kris Russell? I didn't even heard anything about that happening.


----------



## RustInPeace

Right before the season started. He has been arguably our best defenceman. He got injured a couple weeks ago and we went on a bit of a slide, but since hes come back we have won both games.


----------



## AdamMaz

Brent Burns is good, but I don't think it was smart to sign a 31 year old to an 8 year contract, even if it is front-loaded


----------



## AdamMaz

Contender for Goal of the Year:


----------



## technomancer

Nice goal!

Now let's see if the Pens can play more than one period against the Rangers tonight...


----------



## AdamMaz

Really digging the Las Vegas team logo, however think they should have dropped the "Golden" part of the name


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Really digging the Las Vegas team logo, however think they should have dropped the "Golden" part of the name



Yeah same here... and I agree when they couldn't get Black Knights they should have just went with Knights


----------



## technomancer

Also I am going to call this a good bounce back game against the Rangers


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> Also I am going to call this a good bounce back game against the Rangers



I'd say so. It's a good bounce back game in general since we've been all over the place the past few games.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I'd say so. It's a good bounce back game in general since we've been all over the place the past few games.



Yeah shame they didn't limit the Rangers to 17 shots in the first game


----------



## RustInPeace

The London Knights are not allowing them to use just Knights. Not sure why.. there is a Lethbridge Hurricanes team. 

In other news, Oilers keep blowing guys up 

https://twitter.com/shaynepasquino/status/801645447928483840


----------



## Pav

^ Woof, MacKinnon was pretty well fixated on the puck there. That was a good clean hit and I'm pretty tired of guys feeling the need to fight anyone that lays a big check on their teammates. If it's a legal hit, the one that needs to be "sent a message" is the kid that puts his head down trying to skate through the neutral zone.


----------



## AdamMaz

Pav said:


> That was a good clean hit and I'm pretty tired of guys feeling the need to fight anyone that lays a big check on their teammates. If it's a legal hit, the one that needs to be "sent a message" is the kid that puts his head down trying to skate through the neutral zone.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> ^ Woof, MacKinnon was pretty well fixated on the puck there. That was a good clean hit and I'm pretty tired of guys feeling the need to fight anyone that lays a big check on their teammates. If it's a legal hit, the one that needs to be "sent a message" is the kid that puts his head down trying to skate through the neutral zone.



Yep completely clean hit, absolutely no need for a fight or anything else after that.


----------



## RustInPeace

Thing is, one of the Avs jumped off the bench and tried to fight him about 5 seconds after that hit. Both got a penalty for roughing with no instigator called.


----------



## technomancer

RustInPeace said:


> Thing is, one of the Avs jumped off the bench and tried to fight him about 5 seconds after that hit. Both got a penalty for roughing with no instigator called.



Yeah that's just bad refereeing, if the guy came off the bench and went after somebody that should be an automatic instigator call


----------



## AdamMaz

I haven't seen an instigator penalty called in years


----------



## Pweaks

That Parise-Staal-Coyle line. Please keep the form up!


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I haven't seen an instigator penalty called in years



Really? There was just one a couple days ago in a Pens game.

Also it would be nice if the Pens could get any kind of consistency in their play and actually not leave Fleury out to dry when he's in net.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Really? There was just one a couple days ago in a Pens game.


Habs are a more stoic team I guess


----------



## RustInPeace

Consistency. We roll the Avs 6-3 and the Blackhawks 5-0 but lose to Arizona twice in a row. Mike Smith is like 16-1-1 career vs Oilers or something silly like that.


----------



## AdamMaz

Hasty and dumb move firing Panthers coach Gallant


----------



## technomancer

Does your team have a terrible record? Never fear, the Pens will give you a win!


----------



## technomancer

Ridiculous goal... out of mid air off Niemi's back


----------



## JD27

The Capitals have officially entered dumpster fire mode... The Isles played their 3rd game in 4 nights and have the worst record in the conference. Yet the Caps, who have been off for 5 days, somehow manage to get outworked by them in the 3rd period. The have no powerplay anymore and can't score at regular strength.


----------



## Pav

JD27 said:


> The Capitals have officially entered dumpster fire mode... The Isles played their 3rd game in 4 nights and have the worst record in the conference. Yet the Caps, who have been off for 5 days, somehow manage to get outworked by them in the 3rd period. The have no powerplay anymore and can't score at regular strength.



That makes me feel even worse about the smoking they gave the Pens last week.  And tbh Halak looked like he stole that game with some huge saves.


----------



## AdamMaz

Galchenyuk out indefinitely


----------



## technomancer

Yeah that's a tough one for the Habs


----------



## JD27

Pav said:


> That makes me feel even worse about the smoking they gave the Pens last week.  And tbh Halak looked like he stole that game with some huge saves.



Ha, they have scored 11 goals in the 7 games since then. Halak did make some good saves in that game, but they didn't make him move around much in that one.


----------



## technomancer

Wow 13 goals tonight Pens / Sens, most in a game so far this season... and Rust had a hat trick


----------



## RustInPeace

Taylor Hall throws the first hit of his career and nearly kills a guy.


----------



## AdamMaz

RustInPeace said:


> Taylor Hall throws the first hit of his career and nearly kills a guy.


Holy s***.



Feet left the ice..?


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Holy s***.
> 
> 
> 
> Feet left the ice..?




Nah, that was just from the contact. What the hell was the defenseman thinking though. Never would I have put my head down behind the net without checking who was there first. It's like none of them make any effort to protect themselves anymore. They spin out of hits instead of bracing for them, usually ending up in them eating boards or glass face first. Then we have the other stupid habit of fighting someone after every single big hit. This time they almost hurt the guy on the ice even worse.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah that was awesome, let's kick the unconscious guy on the ice in the head in our hurry to go beat on the guy that threw a hit  Hopefully Larsen is ok


----------



## AdamMaz

AdamMaz said:


> Galchenyuk out indefinitely


The replacement center, Desharnais then gets the exact same knee injury (6-8 weeks) in the following game. Plekanec is having a career-worst year, Danault just caught a virus probably won't play tonight and the obvious choice rookie to call up is apparently also injured. What in the actual .... just happened to all of Montreal's centermen?

Game-time edit: Holy f*** don't mess with Price!


----------



## technomancer

So you're saying the time has come for the Habs seasonal collapse?


----------



## JD27

Kind of suprised Price didn't get ejected. If I recall using the blocker to punch people in the head was a match penalty.


----------



## protest

AdamMaz said:


> Game-time edit: Holy f*** don't mess with Price!




I'd give him 3/5 Hextall's for that performance.


----------



## AxeHappy

Glad to see a goalie standing up for themselves. Them seem to be getting hit pretty harshly more commonly than they used to. You don't ....ing touch the goalie.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> So you're saying the time has come for the Habs seasonal collapse?


 If there was a time, this would be it.



JD27 said:


> Kind of suprised Price didn't get ejected. If I recall using the blocker to punch people in the head was a match penalty.


I believe you're correct, notice however that he only lays out body shots.



AxeHappy said:


> Glad to see a goalie standing up for themselves. Them seem to be getting hit pretty harshly more commonly than they used to. You don't ....ing touch the goalie.


Amen. Refs have become far more lenient about it than they use to.


----------



## RustInPeace

I hate the Flyers.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> I believe you're correct, notice however that he only lays out body shots.



Actually the first one happens around 1:09 in the video, right to the back of his head. The rest after that were solid body shots though. I guess it is at the Refs descretion. Saw Holtby give one to somebody recently, thought he was getting ejected too.


----------



## AdamMaz

I missed that first one then. He was assessed with two roughing minor penalties.


----------



## Pav

RustInPeace said:


> I hate the Flyers.



Who doesn't?


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Who doesn't?


----------



## AdamMaz

I hate the Flyers mostly because of RJ Umberger a bunch of years ago  I have never hated a single player as much as him.


----------



## AdamMaz

Not even 10 minutes into the 1st period and Habs are beating Colorado 5-0


----------



## MikeNeal

I'm a leafs fan, but i think the habs are winning the cup this year. i just got a feeling.


----------



## AdamMaz

MikeNeal said:


> I'm a leafs fan, but i think the habs are winning the cup this year. i just got a feeling.


If they are healthy going into the playoffs, I honestly believe they have great odds. There is no team in the East that I find intimidating and I believe they could potentially beat anyone in the West. Looking at the salary cap/contracts, I believe they have a good two year window before it starts to get complicated.


----------



## protest

RustInPeace said:


> I hate the Flyers.





Pav said:


> Who doesn't?





technomancer said:


>





AdamMaz said:


> I hate the Flyers mostly because of RJ Umberger a bunch of years ago  I have never hated a single player as much as him.



8 in a row.


----------



## Pav

protest said:


> 8 in a row.



Congratulations on reaching 4th place in the division!


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> 8 in a row.



So you're what, 4 games above .500 now?

Actually the Flyers offense is pretty impressive this season


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Really getting burned out on this sub-.500 Stars team.


----------



## Vostre Roy

10-1 victory agains't the Avalanche, Habs must be the first team in a long, long while to get scored 10 and then score 10 in a single game in the same season lol


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> 10-1 victory agains't the Avalanche, Habs must be the first team in a long, long while to get scored 10 and then score 10 in a single game in the same season lol


I read that it was the '05-'06 Sabres.

I will be going to the Bruins game tomorrow night


----------



## JD27

The Capitals might be the most frustrating team to watch. They went up 3-0 against the Bruins earlier this week, then literally didn't have a shot on goal for 26 minutes and blew the lead before winning in OT. I think they show up on average about 15 minutes each game. 15 minutes of solid play then 45 minutes of average to very poor play.


----------



## Pav

I can't believe how unstable both the Caps and Stars have been so far this season. The Caps seem like they're on top of their game one night only to be blown out by a bottom-feeding team the next. Meanwhile Dallas has just been bad overall.


----------



## RustInPeace

I think Dallas has had too many injuries and doesnt have any scoring outside their top line.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I can't believe how unstable both the Caps and Stars have been so far this season. The Caps seem like they're on top of their game one night only to be blown out by a bottom-feeding team the next. Meanwhile Dallas has just been bad overall.



The Caps are really surprising, especially given how effective they were last year. Then again they were pretty inconsistent at the end of the season too IIRC



RustInPeace said:


> I think Dallas has had too many injuries and doesnt have any scoring outside their top line.



Yeah I think the injuries are REALLY hampering the Stars... that and I don't think their goaltending has been as good as they hoped it would be.


----------



## AdamMaz

Not the prettiest game, but good intensity level throughout. Boston played a good road game tonight. 

6 rows back, dead-center.


----------



## technomancer

^ Nice!


----------



## RustInPeace

Man, the CBJ's are GOOD. Torts has that team running like a German blitzkrieg.


----------



## AdamMaz

RustInPeace said:


> Man, the CBJ's are GOOD. Torts has that team running like a German blitzkrieg.


By far the most pleasant surprise this season


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> The Caps are really surprising, especially given how effective they were last year. Then again they were pretty inconsistent at the end of the season too IIRC
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think the injuries are REALLY hampering the Stars... that and I don't think their goaltending has been as good as they hoped it would be.



Goaltending has actually been middle of the pack 5v5. The problem is special teams is killing us. We're not scoring on the PP, and giving up too many on the PK. We're not scoring enough 5v5 either. For once, it's not goaltending.


----------



## protest

10 in row!


----------



## technomancer

Thought the Pens were going to blow one last night with sloppy play but they pulled it out.

Some pretty incredible streaks going right now


----------



## technomancer

Well crap

Kris Letang of Penguins out about two weeks

wonder if this means Pouliot will finally get to play some games...


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Kris Letang of Penguins out about two weeks


Letang injury #6518416 

Crosby+Malkin+Letang injury #15161651561851518186


----------



## MFB

B's score two goals within 30 seconds of each other and then proceed to let Anaheim beat us during a snoozer of a 3rd period.

Thanks for 6 years of losing home games when I'm there


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Really ticked at Eakin for that hit on Lundqvist. Such a stupid hit. He deserves whatever suspension is coming.


----------



## RustInPeace

That hit was absolutely disgusting and has no place in the game.


----------



## technomancer

Wow just watched it, that hit on Lundqvist really was ridiculous. 



AdamMaz said:


> Letang injury #6518416
> 
> Crosby+Malkin+Letang injury #15161651561851518186



Unfortunately the league seems to be sending the message that Letang is fair game. He was boarded with no call three times in two games before finally getting hurt...


----------



## MFB

Shoulder hit to the head while pushing off the ice?

Yeah, fvck him.


----------



## Pav

Sidney Crosby = best in the world.


----------



## technomancer

Crap and now Daley is "week to week" so two of the Pens top D men are out for at least a week


----------



## Danklin

Bro I've been sucking so bad with my fantasy team. We went from 10 to 16 teams. That draft was horrendous


----------



## technomancer

They lost to freaking Toronto


----------



## AdamMaz

Are the Leafs even a real team...?


----------



## technomancer

No team in the league is too bad for the Pens to blow a game against them 

Really NOT looking forward to this game coming up against the Rangers with this D...


----------



## AdamMaz

Just be happy that this week you're not playing Anaheim, then Minnesota (on 7 game win-streak) and CBJ (on 9 game win-streak) on back to back nights


----------



## technomancer

^ that does sound like a Pens schedule though  We do have the Rangers and Columbus up next...


----------



## RustInPeace

I wish this league would commit to calling rules by the book. McDavid on a breakaway last night in a 2-2 tie with the Blues and Pietrangelo hooks him not once but twice in the hands, no shot on net, and not a single call made. 

Clutching and grabbing has returned as its the only way to stop him and a lot of teams are figuring this out and getting away with it.

This is an entertainment business and the most exciting parts about hockey games are scoring and lead changes, yet the league continues to develop rules that limit or take away scoring like the coaches challenge.

Edit: https://twitter.com/EdmontonOilers/status/811050600771293184

Gaudreau on the Flames had his hand broken on a similar play with no call earlier this year.


----------



## technomancer

Welcome to how the league officiates star players


----------



## technomancer

Got to admit after how the Pens played against the Kings and Bruins I was not expecting a 7-2 win against the Rangers


----------



## RustInPeace

Effective and legal ways to stop Mcdavid:

https://twitter.com/JSBMjeanshorts/status/811785176070103040

https://twitter.com/JSBMjeanshorts/status/811796380553506816


----------



## MFB

And the fvcking ref is RIGHT there!

How ....ty at your job do you have to be to be hired by the NHL as a ref?


----------



## RustInPeace

The refs completely lost control of the game last night. One of the worst officiated games I've seen in years.


----------



## RustInPeace

The good news though, is we are playing the Sharks tomorrow for battle of 1st place in the conference. First time in years its Christmas and we arent talking about the draft lol


----------



## protest

That stuff happens every game, especially when you play a "great" defensive team. Great defense basically means "they get away with interference and holding." The Flyers played the Wild either last year or the year before, and couldn't get a clean entrance to the zone. Their d-men would hold the blue line and take the body....on players that didn't have the puck. The dead puck era has completely returned.


----------



## AdamMaz

Two colossal matchups tonight


----------



## Pav

The Blue Jackets right now = no joke


----------



## technomancer

Yeah the Jackets are looking impressive... and the Pens not showing up didn't hurt either. Their defense looks like crap without Letang and Daley. Then again not sure what else to expect when you replace your top two puck moving defensemen with Pouliot who has been only mediocre at the AHL level and Oleksy who is big and slow. Putting Oleksy in because he is physical was a mistake, they should have kept the same lineup they used against the Rangers.

So glad they wasted an 8th pick on a guy that doesn't look like he's an NHL defenseman much less a top pairing...

I do have to say is was hilarious watching the Jackets fans lose their minds and boo Crosby because the ref made a terrible miscall. Dumoulin hit him in the face with his stick in a scrum and Hartnell got a penalty called on him for it  Like it was Syd's fault the refs suck


----------



## AdamMaz

Please tell me that you at least managed to tire out CBJ _just a little_ for tonight...


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Please tell me that you at least managed to tire out CBJ _just a little_ for tonight...





It seems maybe a little since you guys are only losing by 2 and not 7... Columbus is rolling like crazy right now.


----------



## AdamMaz

Some teams just lose with more grace than others I guess


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Some teams just lose with more grace than others I guess



Didn't you guys lose one by 10 earlier this season


----------



## AdamMaz

In a meaningless game early in the season, not in a barometer game for top spot in the conference


----------



## Pav

Barometer game? We're 35 games into the season.  Wait another 30 games and then we'll talk about deducing anything meaningful from a regular season game.


----------



## technomancer

Barometer game 

The Rangers blew out the Pens in their first meeting this season too... the next two haven't gone so well for them  If they consistently lose the rest of their meetings this season I might be concerned


----------



## Pav

Nothing has stayed consistent since the beginning of the season. The Habs, Rangers and Oilers were dominating everyone at the beginning, now they're all back to painful mediocrity. Wasn't Connor McDavid 10+ points ahead of everyone in the scoring race for a while? Now he's only a few points ahead of Crosby and Malkin. I also seem to recall Columbus not winning a single game until 6 games or so into their season, now they just can't lose. Everything has changed...except for the Penguins being one of the best teams in the NHL.


----------



## AdamMaz

If one team is on 10+ game win streak and the other is something like 8-0-2 in their previous 10 games and the victor gets not only top spot in the conference but also the prestige of said victory. This is the kind of game that despite injury/lineup, players will have no shortage of motivation to play. Barometer game.


----------



## AdamMaz

One of the very rare times I will promote the Pens and especially so towards Fleury... DAMN!


----------



## RustInPeace

Those tennis lessons are paying off! 10/10


----------



## technomancer

Fleury is a MUCH better goalie than he usually gets credit for... his numbers last season were better than Lundqvist's with a defense in front of him that played nowhere near as well as the Rangers D 

Now to hope Murray bounces back from being crushed by Columbus then sitting two games... I'm assuming he'll be in tonight against Tampa.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars won 2 games in a row for only the 2nd time this season


----------



## technomancer

CRAP

Dumoulin to Miss 4-to-6 Weeks with a Broken Jaw

So the Pens are now down 3 starting D men, 4 if Maata is still sick


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Now to hope Murray bounces back from being crushed by Columbus then sitting two games... *I'm assuming he'll be in tonight against Tampa*.


Montreal is playing Tampa tonight...


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Montreal is playing Tampa tonight...



Yeah I meant Carolina... brain fart caused by lack of sleep 

Daley is back, Maata is still out sick so tonight they're down Letang, Maata, and Dumoulin


----------



## technomancer

Damn

Murray week-to-week with injury


----------



## AdamMaz

Sneak peek of tomorrow's Pens/Habs game:







EDIT: Looks like the Wild and Jackets are squaring off tomorrow night as well  This is going to be one hell of a tough one to decide between


----------



## technomancer

Regardless of who wins, the officiating in this Pens / Habs game has been terrible


----------



## technomancer

Happy New Year!







Also it's early yet, but this is really the first season I can remember where Syd and Geno are both playing at the level they're capable of at the same time. Let's hope it keeps up


----------



## AdamMaz

Didn't watch the whole game, but from what I saw, absolutely nothing about this game surprised me


----------



## technomancer

Pens are off this week, so probably won't be posting a lot here.


----------



## AdamMaz

ElysianGuitars said:


> Stars won 2 games in a row for only the 2nd time this season


The crowd looked shamefully thin tonight, before they started upgrading everyone's seats to the lower level. Habs aren't even playing particularly well and I can't even remember the last time I have seen a team this bad defensively...


----------



## technomancer

Well if you're going to end a 16 game winning streak getting pounded 5-0 is a way to do it 

I expected to look and see Columbus had their backup goalie in or something, but nope.

It'll be interesting to see how they do in their next game against the Rangers on Saturday.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Well if you're going to end a 16 game winning streak getting pounded 5-0 is a way to do it
> 
> I expected to look and see Columbus had their backup goalie in or something, but nope.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how they do in their next game against the Rangers on Saturday.



They usually seem to go that way. I seem to remember the Caps having a 14 game streak snapped a few years back by giving up a half dozen or so.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> They usually seem to go that way. I seem to remember the Caps having a 14 game streak snapped a few years back by giving up a half dozen or so.



Yeah that was how the Pens last streak ended too IIRC. Like I said that next game will be interesting for them, I'm curious to see how they do.


----------



## AdamMaz

One of the very rare times a Pens fan is happy for a Capitals win I would imagine?


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> One of the very rare times a Pens fan is happy for a Capitals win I would imagine?



You got it


----------



## technomancer

PS that USA / Canada World Juniors gold medal game was AWESOME!


----------



## RustInPeace

I wish they would have kept going with regular overtime instead of the shootout, very anticlimatic to one of the best world junior games in a long time.


----------



## AdamMaz

RustInPeace said:


> I wish they would have kept going with regular overtime instead of the shootout, very anticlimatic to one of the best world junior games in a long time.


Who in the hell makes the final round of a tournament decided by a shootout?  Said person should be fired on the spot and publicly shamed.


----------



## Pav

That's incredibly stupid. Imagine if Stanley Cup playoff games went to shootouts.


----------



## AdamMaz

Pav said:


> That's incredibly stupid. Imagine if Stanley Cup playoff games went to shootouts.


The thought of teams like the Leafs having more of a shot at winning the cup is nightmarish


----------



## technomancer

Wow talk about a ball breaker... Just watched Columbus blow a 3 goal lead and lose 5-4 to the Rangers with the winning goal scored with 16 seconds left in the 3rd


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Pens are off this week, so probably won't be posting a lot here.


How the heck do you even get 7 days off?  Seems rather unfair...


----------



## RustInPeace

Every team gets a mandatory 1 week off now


----------



## protest

Would you say this is Goalie Interference?


----------



## RustInPeace

I'd say its a load of bull....!


----------



## AdamMaz

RustInPeace said:


> Every team gets a mandatory 1 week off now


First I'm hearing of it


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Would you say this is Goalie Interference?





RustInPeace said:


> I'd say its a load of bull....!



Yeah that was pretty lame... but there have been a bunch of bull.... interference calls this season.



AdamMaz said:


> First I'm hearing of it


----------



## JD27

Watching and reaching is always a bad choice when playing defense.


----------



## AdamMaz

I see Pens/Caps are playing tomorrow night. Maybe its just me, but I feel like this meeting could re-spark the rivalry.


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## technomancer

^ saw this earlier, sweet sweet goal.

It would also be nice if the Pens EVER showed up for games that mean something in the standings... It looked like the whole team was still recovering from vacation, just playing slow and sloppy


----------



## AdamMaz

I have pretty good odds that I will be attending next Wednesday's Habs vs Pens game with those super sweet seats again


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I have pretty good odds that I will be attending next Wednesday's Habs vs Pens game with those super sweet seats again



Hopefully the Pens remember how to hockey by then... they've been sloppy and are taking bad penalties again tonight.


----------



## Pav

The Penguins these past couple days: 

I found myself missing Brian Dumoulin quite a bit watching them play the Caps yesterday.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah but it wasn't just the D. They are taking a boatload of stupid stick infraction penalties and Sullivan from what he has said doesn't care. His not cracking down on that is the one thing I don't like about him as a coach. Now it's starting to cost them games so hopefully they start working on it.


----------



## AdamMaz

You ever just feel like your team's schedule has sequences where your every next opponent happens to be on a really hot streak at just that time?


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> You ever just feel like your team's schedule has sequences where your every next opponent happens to be on a really hot streak at just that time?



Yup. Like the whole freaking division


----------



## JD27

Caps in the last 5 games had to play CBJ, OTT, MTL, PIT, and CHI. That's 4 of the current top 6 teams overall in the league. They went 5-0 out scoring them 21-3 and didn't allow a single 5v5 goal. Holtby had a 0.60 GAA, .978 SV%, and 3 SO. Not sure I remember them having a stretch like that in the 30 plus years I have watched them.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Caps in the last 5 games had to play CBJ, OTT, MTL, PIT, and CHI. That's 4 of the current top 6 teams overall in the league. They went 5-0 out scoring them 21-3 and didn't allow a single 5v5 goal. Holtby had a 0.60 GAA, .978 SV%, and 3 SO. Not sure I remember them having a stretch like that in the 30 plus years I have watched them.



The Caps played a great game against the Pens... but the Pens have also looked terrible since coming back from the week off 

They just had two regulation losses in a row for the first time in some ridiculous span of time (I believe since the first couple games Sullivan coached when he took over).


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> The Caps played a great game against the Pens... but the Pens have also looked terrible since coming back from the week off
> 
> They just had two regulation losses in a row for the first time in some ridiculous span of time (I believe since the first couple games Sullivan coached when he took over).



Yeah, not sure down time is good for some teams. The Caps have looked great since the schedule turned to them playing almost every other day. Last year the turning point in them playing like crap, was when they played once in 13 days in January. They just never looked good after that point.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Caps in the last 5 games had to play CBJ, OTT, MTL, PIT, and CHI. That's 4 of the current top 6 teams overall in the league. They went 5-0 out scoring them 21-3 and didn't allow a single 5v5 goal. Holtby had a 0.60 GAA, .978 SV%, and 3 SO. Not sure I remember them having a stretch like that in the 30 plus years I have watched them.


That's even more impressive than Columbus' 16 game winstreak


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Yeah, not sure down time is good for some teams. The Caps have looked great since the schedule turned to them playing almost every other day. Last year the turning point in them playing like crap, was when they played once in 13 days in January. They just never looked good after that point.



Yeah REALLY hoping that doesn't happen to the Pens... they've been so good for so long it's a bit shocking seeing them go on a slide like this.


----------



## Pav

Well, we smoked the Lightning but otherwise I'm hating this week-long break we had after playing so well. Three straight losses is the worst losing streak we've had since Mike Sullivan took over, I believe.


----------



## AdamMaz

Another addition to the "Sh***y Goalie Interference Calls" anthology:



Can you seriously believe they allowed this goal upon review? 


There was also another play earlier in the game that I cannot seem to find... Shaw is standing *perfectly still* and from a fair distance of the goalie's half-circle, is then pushed into the goalie by the defender, which disallows a goal scored a couple of seconds later.


----------



## technomancer

^ Wow that was awful. 



Pav said:


> Well, we smoked the Lightning but otherwise I'm hating this week-long break we had after playing so well. Three straight losses is the worst losing streak we've had since Mike Sullivan took over, I believe.



Yep they lost three in a row when he took over and hadn't lost back to back in regulation since then. They just look sloppy.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Another addition to the "Sh***y Goalie Interference Calls" anthology:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you seriously believe they allowed this goal upon review?
> 
> 
> There was also another play earlier in the game that I cannot seem to find... Shaw is standing *perfectly still* and from a fair distance of the goalie's half-circle, is then pushed into the goalie by the defender, which disallows a goal scored a couple of seconds later.




That was terrible. He actually pulled him completely out of the net and behind the goal line.


----------



## MikeNeal

looking at that a few times, it looks like the rangers players skate enters the crease, and catches Prices pads and pulls him right out of the crease.


----------



## AdamMaz

The League has just released new, conclusive evidence that there was clearly no goalie interference:


----------



## JD27

This is crazy, Caps win 5-0 and they didn't even play that great. I expect their joyride through the league to end tomorrow against the Pens. It will be their third game in four nights and the Pens should be motivated to play better than they have been the last few games. Plus their home record is a ridiculous 18-2-2.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> This is crazy, Caps win 5-0 and they didn't even play that great. I expect their joyride through the league to end tomorrow against the Pens. It will be their third game in four nights and the Pens should be motivated to play better than they have been the last few games. Plus their home record is a ridiculous 18-2-2.



Let's hope so


----------



## technomancer

Crap and Letang is on injured reserve

Kris Letang week to week for Penguins

So they're back to having two of their top 4 D out


----------



## RustInPeace

Good thing you still have Justin "Norris trophy potential" Schultz


----------



## Pav

Justin Schultz is +20 and on pace for like 50 points this season. I can't believe how well he has fit into our team.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Justin Schultz is +20 and on pace for like 50 points this season. I can't believe how well he has fit into our team.



Yeah Schultz has been killing it... hopefully they can resign him.

Also, this Caps / Pens game has been INSANE


----------



## JD27

Just as I thought. Caps never doing anything without flair, it's just their way.


----------



## technomancer

That was an epic, epic game regardless of who won


----------



## JD27

That was a beautiful trip by Crosby, I give a perfect 10 in technique and execution. As far as the game, the most putrid display of defense I have ever witnessed by two teams. I award them zero Norris trophies and may Vezina have mercy on their souls.


----------



## Pav

Sidney Crosby is now back at the top of league scoring, where he belongs. Tied with McDavid for 50 points in 8 fewer games played. That was an outrageous way for both teams to end their streaks. I'm glad the Pens waited until the second period to wake the .... up and make things exciting.


----------



## AdamMaz

That Malkin tip-in was greasy.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> That Malkin tip-in was greasy.



Yeah that was pretty silly.


----------



## JD27

There was some awful referring in that game, seems like it has been getting worse league wide. I didn't have much issue with the two calls on the goal reviews, but some of the other stuff that went on. Ovechkin on Kunitz was a high stick which lead to a Caps goal. 

Hornqvist getting two minutes for punching Winnek. This is after cross checking a Defensemen from behind into the goaltender and his punch to the face on a hit with Oshie below. Seriously, how has nobody beat that dude with his own skate. Every time I see him play, it's something cheap from him.

https://giant.gfycat.com/HighEasygoingAlbatross.mp4

Then OT trip from Crosby. Penalty ever day of the week and twice on Sunday. That's the classic, "I got him, I got him... wait, I don't have him, better stick something out" I know, because I have used this move many times myself, except I don't recall ever getting away with it.

https://fat.gfycat.com/BeneficialEssentialAfricanpiedkingfisher.webm


----------



## technomancer

My favorite part of that game was the "WTF just happened?!?!?!" look on Holtby's face on the bench right after getting pulled  No fault on Holtby either, some of those goals were just insane. Defense and goaltending were not a high point in that game. At least the Pens have the excuse that two of their top four D are out 

As for the Crosby trip, there are dozens of uncalled penalties every game I've learned to just get over it for the most part. Hell Letang is on injured reserve because of a stick in his legs with no call. It happens.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> My favorite part of that game was the "WTF just happened?!?!?!" look on Holtby's face on the bench right after getting pulled  No fault on Holtby either, some of those goals were just insane. Defense and goaltending were not a high point in that game. At least the Pens have the excuse that two of their top four D are out
> 
> As for the Crosby trip, there are dozens of uncalled penalties every game I've learned to just get over it for the most part. Hell Letang is on injured reserve because of a stick in his legs with no call. It happens.



Well yeah, but they don't get anymore obvious than that one. Plus, with only 6 players on the ice in OT, it's hard to say you didn't see. Holtby always looks that way when he gets pulled. I'm surprised Murray didn't get pulled too. I thought he was toast after the third goal.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Well yeah, but they don't get anymore obvious than that one. Plus, with only 6 players on the ice in OT, it's hard to say you didn't see. Holtby always looks that way when he gets pulled. I'm surprised Murray didn't get pulled too. I thought he was toast after the third goal.



I suspect if the Pens hadn't stormed back in the second Murray would have been on the bench in the third. Unfortunately the Pens have two goalies good enough to be a number one... and neither of them are playing like it right now


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Then OT trip from Crosby. Penalty ever day of the week and twice on Sunday. That's the classic, "I got him, I got him... wait, I don't have him, better stick something out" I know, because I have used this move many times myself, except I don't recall ever getting away with it.
> 
> https://fat.gfycat.com/BeneficialEssentialAfricanpiedkingfisher.webm


I believe he just barely touches the puck before the major contact, which is the exact point at which a trip becomes legal. Otherwise, you would be completely correct about its blatancy.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> I believe he just barely touches the puck before the major contact, which is the exact point at which a trip becomes legal. Otherwise, you would be completely correct about its blatancy.



That wording only appears under the rules for 57.3 for Penalty Shots.

"If, in the opinion of the Referee, a player makes contact with the
puck first and subsequently trips the opponent in so doing, no penalty
shot will be awarded, but a minor penalty for tripping shall be
assessed." 

They must have considered it a "completed play" as stated in 57.1, but he would have tripped him if he touched the puck or not. 

"Tripping  A player shall not place the stick, knee, foot, arm, hand or
elbow in such a manner that causes his opponent to trip or fall.
Accidental trips which occur simultaneously with a completed play
will not be penalized. Accidental trips occurring simultaneously with or
after a stoppage of play will not be penalty."

Either way, there is zero consistently in NHL reffing these days. Doesn't matter what the topic is. I noticed the IIHF Refs appear to be much more consistent when they call penalties. They don't leave as much gray area as NHL does.


----------



## technomancer

Damn and Matt Cullen is out for 3-4 weeks


----------



## AdamMaz

That was frustrating. Well played.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah the Pens seem to be settling in with the lineup changes from injuries now after several games and are starting to play well again.


----------



## technomancer

19 goals in 3 games


----------



## AdamMaz

Your injured defense corps? Irrelevant with that kind of offence. I'll be damned to ever hear you mention those injuries as if they actually mattered, not to mention Letang is injured half the time anyway.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Your injured defense corps? Irrelevant with that kind of offence. I'll be damned to ever hear you mention those injuries as if they actually mattered, not to mention Letang is injured half the time anyway.



The defense moving the puck up ice and getting it out of the zone, as well as keeping it in on the cycle, is a huge part of that offense though, and yes when all of your defensive pairs get scrambled it takes a couple games to get it back together. They've also had 3 goals and 12 assists from the D in the last 3 games.

They had 3 losses in a row, scoring 6 total goals in those games, before they got it together again 

Don't get me wrong, their offense has been absolutely stunning this season, but the whole team contributes to that. It's also exciting to FINALLY see Crosby and Malkin both performing at a high level in the same season... it's something I've been waiting for since they were both drafted as it always seems like either one of them is dominant and the other is just ok or one of them gets injured and misses a large part of the season.


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> It's also exciting to FINALLY see Crosby and Malkin both performing at a high level in the same season... it's something I've been waiting for since they were both drafted as it always seems like either one of them is dominant and the other is just ok or one of them gets injured and misses a large part of the season.



I had to open my mouth... Malkin is out and will be re-evaluated after the All-Star break


----------



## MFB

I still have no clue how we beat the Red Wings on home ice the other night. That's usually a guaranteed L for us, but I'll take it.


----------



## RustInPeace

Oilers continue to roll and are looking legit as hell this year. McDavid is clicking with Draisatl like crazy and were also getting scoring from the other 3 lines. 18-5-6 against the rest of the western conference.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I had to open my mouth... Malkin is out and will be re-evaluated after the All-Star break


Don't think for a second that this gives you a free pass on bringing up those injuries on defence


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Don't think for a second that this gives you a free pass on bringing up those injuries on defence


----------



## technomancer

Also hoping everything is all right... hate to see this kind of stuff

John Tortorella will not coach at All-Star Game


----------



## AdamMaz

DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT TECHNOMANCER! 

/pre-emptive


----------



## technomancer

Damnit now Sheary is out

Conor Sheary of Penguins out 4-6 weeks

also, the Blues fired Ken Hitchcock and Mike Yeo is now their head coach

Ken Hitchcock fired as coach of Blues

Oh and Torts gained a lot of respect from me over the All-Star weekend


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Crap and Letang is on injured reserve
> 
> So they're back to having two of their top 4 D out





technomancer said:


> Damn and Matt Cullen is out for 3-4 weeks





technomancer said:


> I had to open my mouth... Malkin is out and will be re-evaluated after the All-Star break





technomancer said:


> Damnit now Sheary is out


----------



## technomancer

Now if only the Pens fell apart like the Habs when they had injuries  

I am a bit worried about the game Friday against Columbus though...


----------



## AdamMaz

This year they fared quite well, especially given the quantity and significance of the injuries. I would actually argue that our injuries this season were even worse than last. Aside from the obvious difference being Price (who actually had a very noticeable slump coinciding with the injuries this season), I think it could very easily have been just as disastrous as last year if we still had Subban instead of Weber, didn't sign Radulov and didn't acquire Danault (who has grown into a solid two-way player, capable of consistently centering a threatening 1st line).

Thankfully the whole team is back to healthy now, with the exception of Gallagher, which frankly isn't noticeable because he was having a career-worst season.


*TLDR:* been there, done that, and good luck! Crosby will save you guys anyway.


----------



## technomancer

Look at the long serious answer to smack talk  Seriously though the Habs have been holding it together better than should be expected given the number of guys that went down.

Unfortunately Crosby seems to have slowed down on scoring lately. Depth scoring has been carrying the team a lot with goals coming from the D and lines other than the top 2


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Look at the long serious answer to smack talk


I had to put that one to bed. 

You could use some new material too


----------



## technomancer

Phew thought they were going to blow that one


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Unfortunately Crosby seems to have slowed down on scoring lately.



Never wanted to kick you in the balls more than I do right now  56 points in 44 games, I'm so sorry for your plight. I'll send my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AdamMaz

protest said:


> Never wanted to kick you in the balls more than I do right now  56 points in 44 games, I'm so sorry for your plight. I'll send my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## technomancer

So much bitterness up in here


----------



## Pav

It's slow compared to when he started this season, scoring every game and on pace for 70 goals or something ridiculous. One quick redemption hat trick against the Blues tonight and I think he'll be back on track, ready to blow past this McDavid kid in the league scoring race.  Hopefully we all show up for this game unlike when we played the Blues last week.


----------



## technomancer

Not quite a hat trick but two goals and an assist 

As an added bonus the Jackets lost so the Pens are now tied with them at 71 points in 51 games and the Jackets seem to be back to playing like an average team instead of an unstopable powerhouse (which I sort of expected as they're good but were punching way above their weight class on that winning streak...)


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Not quite a hat trick but two goals and an assist


The Great Drought is over!

Praise to the almighty hockey gods! 



(So much bitterness lately   )


----------



## Vostre Roy

Claude Julien had a phonecall this morning it seems

http://www.espn.com/nhl/story/_/id/18636374/boston-bruins-fire-head-coach-claude-julien


----------



## JD27

Vostre Roy said:


> Claude Julien had a phonecall this morning it seems
> 
> http://www.espn.com/nhl/story/_/id/18636374/boston-bruins-fire-head-coach-claude-julien



He is a good coach, but sometimes the players need a change from what they hear. But come on, are you telling me Bruce Cassidy is the best they could do? The man that infamously showed up to his first day with the Capitals and had notes written down on napkins?


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> But come on, are you telling me Bruce Cassidy is the best they could do? The man that infamously showed up to his first day with the Capitals and had notes written down on napkins?


Wow


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> He is a good coach, but sometimes the players need a change from what they hear. But come on, are you telling me Bruce Cassidy is the best they could do? The man that infamously showed up to his first day with the Capitals and had notes written down on napkins?





That said the Bruins need a management change as well... they've been consistently trading away talent then fired the coach when the team failed to perform


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> That said the Bruins need a management change as well... they've been consistently trading away talent then fired the coach when the team failed to perform






AdamMaz said:


> Wow



Lol, yeah check this old article out from when the Capitals fired him. He also criticized the players for letting family issues affect them. Kolzig had a young autistic child at the time.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/sports/2003/12/11/a-young-hire-plagued-by-inexperience-from-the-start/7bb8a1bc-26af-4365-ad55-7e2534cf9c5a/?utm_term=.2e32680ae071


----------



## AdamMaz

Claude Julien coaching the St-Louis Blues would have been interesting.


----------



## AdamMaz

4-0 loss to the dead last Avs 

Now you understand my bitterness as of late?


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> 4-0 loss to the dead last Avs
> 
> Now you understand my bitterness as of late?





Don't feel too bad though, the Pens will probably lose to them Thursday... losing to bottom teams is their thing


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> Don't feel too bad though, the Pens will probably lose to them Thursday... losing to bottom teams is their thing



Or in the B's case, a .500 team


----------



## technomancer

Pens are getting some puck luck tonight... up by 1 9 minutes in and the Avs have hit 2 posts.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Have no idea why Ruff is still employed, especially with Julien available.


----------



## Pav

Man...I've always loved the Flower but if he isn't going to be playing consistently, we need to move him for the sake of both him and the team. No goalie can expect to stay perfectly sharp starting once every two weeks and a couple of those goals he allowed last night were painfully soft. It's time to move on, let Matt Murray start full-time and give Fleury a chance to be a #1 somewhere else.


----------



## technomancer

Sadly I agree... but I don't think they'll move him if he agrees to be exposed for the expansion draft. Rutherford is still placing a high value on him and as last season's trade attempts showed nobody else does. I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## Pav

I've read of some rumors that Dallas has interest in Fleury, but unless they can get rid of Lehtonen and/or Niemi, I don't see that happening. God knows we don't need to be taking on either one of them in a trade.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I'm curious to see what happens. It's sad as I really do like Fleury but he just isn't performing well in this role. I'm also not sure Jarry being a backup and sitting 90% of the time would be good for his development either so the goaltending situation is interesting all the way around.


----------



## AdamMaz

Want to trade for Price?


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Want to trade for Price?



Wasn't he a super hero that was taking you to the Cup this year at the beginning of the season


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Wasn't he a super hero that was taking you to the Cup this year at the beginning of the season


Right now, this is the only Cup that Price is taking me to...


----------



## Vostre Roy

Therrien fired, Habs hire Julien

https://www.nhl.com/news/canadiens-fire-michel-therrien-hire-claude-julien/c-286756908

Well, I did not see that coming at all


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## technomancer

Wow didn't see that one coming either... should definitely be interesting


----------



## AdamMaz

Friend of a friend on Facebook: "Habs have a bye week, Therrien has a bye-bye week" 

Going to be a long 4 days.


----------



## technomancer

This Pens / Jackets game tonight should be interesting since the Pens have a boatload of guys out but the Jackets haven't been playing that well. I'd REALLY like to see the Pens win and go 4 points up in on the Jackets in the standings but not sure that'll happen.


----------



## JD27

Well the Caps come back from their bye week with Wings on Saturday and Rangers on Sunday. Should be interesting to see if they are still mentally on vacation, a lot of teams seem to be struggling after bye weeks.


----------



## RustInPeace

This is what happens when you chirp a guy about hurting him on purpose. .... the flyers!


----------



## AdamMaz

Not just a Flyer, but Manning of all players 


Jagr with some hands:


----------



## technomancer

Jags is still amazing


----------



## JD27

Yup, that was just as ugly as I imagined. Not sure how they even got a point out of that one. They looked like they were skating on the sand they spent their off week vacationing on. Teams now 3-13 after bye weeks, not sure I like this plan.


----------



## AdamMaz

I heard commentators make two interesting suggestions: the first is an entire division should have their bye-week at the same time and the second is teams coming off bye-weeks should have their returning game against another team also coming off a bye-week.


----------



## AdamMaz

Someone is back... 



Lundqvist gave him props when crossing paths to the bench AND in his post-game interview


----------



## technomancer

In the 70s yesterday, but down to 36 for the Flyers / Pens outdoor game tonight... Pittsburgh weather: you get all 4 seasons, sometimes in 4 days


----------



## AdamMaz

Manning needs to have the pulp beaten out of him again, what a piece of .....


----------



## AdamMaz

Is it just me or is this year's trade deadline way more interesting than ever? Lots of rentals flying around


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Manning needs to have the pulp beaten out of him again, what a piece of .....



That was one of the most boneheaded hits I've seen in a while. What was that clown thinking?


----------



## JD27

Caps just went all in.... Shattenkirk for Sanford a 1st and a 2nd round pick. Blues retaining part of his salary.


----------



## AdamMaz

Even if the Caps brought out Gretzky from retirement, I still wouldn't bet on them in the playoffs


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Even if the Caps brought out Gretzky from retirement, I still wouldn't bet on them in the playoffs



As if I need any reminders. But there was a time not too long ago that the Kings winning a cup would be a joke as well. You just never know...


----------



## technomancer




----------



## technomancer

So the Pens traded Fehr and Oleksy and bring in two major minus machines in Streit and Corrado on D. Not sure this move is going to help anything... I haven't really watched either guy play and Corrado is young and may mature into something worthwhile. Streit being a -10 with 21 points is a bit scary, especially given how bad the Flyers D core he came from was. Guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## Pav

I can't say I care for the Corrado trade. Having a guy like Eric Fehr in our bottom six was key to our forward depth this past postseason. I understand that Fehr was overpaid for his role and became overshadowed by the good young forwards that we've developed, but him AND another defenseman AND a pick for just a young, unproven defender? There must be something to this Frank Corrado guy that I don't know about to pay so much for him.

I don't mind Mark Streit though. He reminds me of Sergei Gonchar. A purely offensive defenseman who is sweet on the power play but virtually a pylon in his own end.


----------



## AdamMaz

Steve Ott


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I can't say I care for the Corrado trade. Having a guy like Eric Fehr in our bottom six was key to our forward depth this past postseason. I understand that Fehr was overpaid for his role and became overshadowed by the good young forwards that we've developed, but him AND another defenseman AND a pick for just a young, unproven defender? There must be something to this Frank Corrado guy that I don't know about to pay so much for him.
> 
> I don't mind Mark Streit though. He reminds me of Sergei Gonchar. A purely offensive defenseman who is sweet on the power play but virtually a pylon in his own end.



Yeah it seemed like they WAY overpaid for Corrado... then again it may have just been a salary cap dump or they may think he's another Schultz

Streit is a typical rental deal, if he works out great and if not they can scratch him and they didn't give up much for him  I'm just not sure the Pens can afford to get much worse in their own end at this point


----------



## AdamMaz

I am going to the Nashville/Montreal game tonight; the return of Subban 




  
Not surprised this didn't get posted, thread is full of Pens fans holding out on us


----------



## technomancer

http://mynhltraderumors.com/2017-trade-deadline-winners-and-losers/2017/03/02/

"One could make an argument the Canadiens actually got worse at the deadline, which is always the goal for a team sitting atop its division."


----------



## technomancer

Good first game for Streit with the Pens, got the game winner and an assist


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> http://mynhltraderumors.com/2017-trade-deadline-winners-and-losers/2017/03/02/


Predators "winning" trade deadline because they got Parenteau


----------



## AdamMaz

This was pretty cool


----------



## technomancer

That was an awesome play


----------



## Sephiroth952

AdamMaz said:


> This was pretty cool



That boys a future superstar. If we ever trade him I'll be livid.


----------



## JD27

That was crazy.


----------



## technomancer

I actually saw somebody comment that the Pens should get rid of Kessel because $6 million is too much for a third line player


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> I actually saw somebody comment that the Pens should get rid of Kessel because $6 million is too much for a third line player



Lol, on a bad day (or stacked team) he is a 2nd line player at worst. Most teams he would be a 1st line wing without question.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I actually saw somebody comment that the Pens should get rid of Kessel because $6 million is too much for a third line player


...and?


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Lol, on a bad day (or stacked team) he is a 2nd line player at worst. Most teams he would be a 1st line wing without question.



Guy's got 59 points and IIRC leads the league in power play points, I don't care what line he plays on


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Guy's got 59 points and IIRC leads the league in power play points, I don't care what line he plays on



Poor "Phil The Thrill" never get's any respect.


----------



## AdamMaz

Vegas finally made their first move today.


----------



## RustInPeace

Both times that Edmonton has played Pittsburg this year have been absolutely outstanding games to watch.


----------



## JD27

Well can't say I didn't see the last two losses coming. Caps have 4 wins in 17 years against Dallas. The last home win against them, featured Eric Lindros playing for Dallas. They have 3 wins in 17 years against the Sharks, 3-22 overall. The last regulation win in San Jose was in 1993...5 months before Tom Wilson was born.


----------



## AdamMaz

4 losses in a row now for the Caps, starting to look reminiscent of last year going into the playoffs.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I thought with the addition of Shattenkirk they were looking in good shape to make a deep run... that said not sure simply not playing well can be considered adversity. Adversity is having injuries to critical players etc etc etc.

Capitals say adversity will make them stronger


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> that said not sure simply not playing well can be considered adversity. Adversity is having injuries to critical players etc etc etc.


#1stPlaceProblems 


I will be going to the Habs/Hawks game tomorrow night


----------



## technomancer

Wow Pens have looked like complete crap tonight... sloppy all over the ice, taking bad penalties, and can't hit the net.


----------



## Pav

We looked like absolute .... last night. I'll just assume the top teams in the league are all taking some early breaks for the playoffs.


----------



## AdamMaz

This is what a Shea Weber slapshot to the face looks like 



"It was a hard shot. Slow pass and I just tried to go out and take the angle away, and it&#8217;s too bad he smoked me there." - Crawford

The reaction was pretty funny in person


----------



## technomancer

Weber has one hell of a shot


----------



## technomancer

Got to say not sure I would have played Murray when he's given up 8 goals in his last 2 games and 3 in the first period of his last start against the Sabres and Fleury is coming off a shutout on Sunday...


----------



## AxeHappy

Leafs swept the season series against Boston for the first time since Bobby Orr was a rookie. 

They also broke the franchise record for most goals from rookies in a season that stood for 73 years. 103 goals from the rookies so far. 

Maybe the team might not be such a laughing stock in 4-5 years.


----------



## MikeNeal

AxeHappy said:


> Leafs swept the season series against Boston for the first time since Bobby Orr was a rookie.
> 
> They also broke the franchise record for most goals from rookies in a season that stood for 73 years. 103 goals from the rookies so far.
> 
> Maybe the team might not be such a laughing stock in 4-5 years.



i'd already say they aren't a laughing stock this season. defensive lapses aside, this team has been relatively solid and consistent all season


----------



## technomancer

Yeah the Leafs aren't there yet but they're moving in the right direction.

Pens clinched a playoff berth and Syd lost his front teeth... again


----------



## AdamMaz

I really want to see a Leafs/Habs series


----------



## AxeHappy

MikeNeal said:


> i'd already say they aren't a laughing stock this season. defensive lapses aside, this team has been relatively solid and consistent all season



I would agree, but plenty of people still seem to use them as the go to joke team.


----------



## AdamMaz

AxeHappy said:


> I would agree, but plenty of people still seem to use them as the go to joke team.


50 years and running 

(Case and point. I'll stop now )


----------



## Pav

Alight it's time to get rid of the shootout, the Pens just can't seem to win them this year.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Alight it's time to get rid of the shootout, the Pens just can't seem to win them this year.



I think it's more time for the Pens to stop losing to teams that suck  Then again the injuries had to slow them down sooner or later


----------



## technomancer

This is getting painful to watch... Murray is not playing well and it seems like every time the Pens get somebody back two more guys get injured.

Not to say the Pens are playing well in front of Murray, but he's been off his angles and slow moving side to side lately.


----------



## Pav

For the first time in a year, I feel like Matt Murray could use a real break. Fleury has been the better goaltender lately and if this keeps up until the end of the season, we could (or should) be seeing the reverse of last year's situation. Rutherford seems to love the idea of having two capable #1 goalies so we might as well make the most of it. It will all be for naught if we can't get healthy though, the Pens have significantly more man-games lost to injury than any of the other top teams in the league right now, especially the other Metro teams. Without guys like Letang, Daley and Sheary I don't see our postseason chances being very good this year.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah not to mention Malkin... on defense it is really not good. They had 3 of their top six out, signed two guys to fill in, and one of them is out injured now. It's nuts. 

Sort of related I'm wondering if this is the swan song of Pouliot with the Pens organization. He's a #8 pick at the end of his entry level contract and even with all the injuries recently has played less than a handful of NHL games and was sent back down. That is not a ringing endorsement for a future with the club.

I think Sullivan needs to try to ride the hot hand more and not worry as much about which one is the "starter". Fleury has been playing better, so get him in net. IIRC in his last six Murray has 4 games with a sub-.900 save percentage and I believe those were in the mid .800s. That is definitely not the performance you want from your starter. Fatigue is also one of the things I was worried about with Murray facing his first full NHL season. He looks tired, and that's with not playing the beginning of the season due to injury.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars were officially eliminated last night


----------



## technomancer

^ still surprised they're not making the playoffs this year


----------



## technomancer

Tonight's Pens / Hawks game should be interesting... if the Pens play like they have been they're going to get killed


----------



## RustInPeace

In the 11 years since the Oilers last made the playoffs. Feels good to finally be back! This city is already going insane.


----------



## technomancer

Glad to see the Oilers get in, McDavid is one hell of a hockey player and it will be fun to watch them play 

EDIT: Holy crap I hadn't realized how few games are left  The Pens only have 7 left before the playoffs.


----------



## btbg

RustInPeace said:


> In the 11 years since the Oilers last made the playoffs. Feels good to finally be back! This city is already going insane.



It's pretty cool that Oilers fans will get to watch an extra 4 games.this year!


----------



## MFB

btbg said:


> It's pretty cool that Oilers fans will get to watch an extra 4 games.this year!



There aren't enough "Damn!" gifs in the world to cover my reaction to this, so instead I'll simply bow down


----------



## AdamMaz

If the playoffs started today, the qualified teams in the Eastern Conference is near perfection (Detroit in place of Columbus would have been perfect). All of the Canadian teams are in and none of those lame-duck teams.


----------



## RustInPeace

btbg said:


> It's pretty cool that Oilers fans will get to watch an extra 4 games.this year!



From Alberta, eh? Must be a dirty Flames fan.


----------



## btbg

RustInPeace said:


> From Alberta, eh? Must be a dirty Flames fan.



Us flames fans are excited for the same reason.

At the very least I'd like Edmonton and Calgary to get past the first round. Be exciting to have a Battle of Alberta in the Playoffs.


----------



## Pav

Woof, Henrik Lundqvist is not what he used to be. His five hole was like a soccer (football) net tonight. Yet still, we let it go to a shootout.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Woof, Henrik Lundqvist is not what he used to be. His five hole was like a soccer (football) net tonight. Yet still, we let it go to a shootout.



Watching Murray give up that tying goal with 11 seconds left was painful. The Pens need to get healthy and get it together or it is going to be a short post season.


----------



## technomancer

Now Kunitz is injured


----------



## AdamMaz

I like the odds against the Rangers in the 1st round.

Have fun with Columbus!


----------



## Pav

Are we playing the Jackets in the first round? I'm still pretty confused as to how playoff seeding works ever since they introduced the wildcard.


----------



## AdamMaz

Division winners play one of the two wild card teams in their conference (the better of the two division winners plays the lesser of the two wild cards).
2nd and 3rd place in each division plays each other.

Click me to see the playoff bracket as it currently stands...


----------



## JD27

This format really does suck. You win the Division and your reward is playing the Rangers in the first Wild Card spot, who have 1 point less than you.  So it looks like MTL-NYR and most likely CBJ-PIT. Caps only need 3 points in the next 4 games to wrap up the division, would be hard to believe that wont happen.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I am not liking the Pens chances of making any kind of run this year. Too many guys hurt and even if they make it back facing Columbus first doesn't exactly give a lot of time for things to come together. It could still happen, but not liking the odds 

Then again Columbus isn't really playing like a juggernaut right now either so I guess we'll see


----------



## AdamMaz

I seem to remember a veteran player of the league making a public statement to the same effect a couple of weeks ago about the playoff format.


----------



## technomancer

Also, the whole situation with the 2018 Olympics is pretty crappy. So basically the NHL is not going, but after reading a bit it looks like the blame is squarely with the IOC since they refused to pay any of the costs for the players and also refused to list the NHL as a sponsor so they could recoup some costs with marketing / merchandise. So basically the NHL / NHLPA / players were supposed to front millions in insurance and travel costs, build a break into the schedule, and get nothing whatsoever in return for it.


----------



## AxeHappy

I like the NHL not going. Going pro was always supposed to end one's Olympic dreams. 

And, when I think about it rationally I know that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## JD27

I like seeing best on best tournaments, but I have never cared for Olympic ice. NHL sized ice is best suited for the NHL style game. I'd rather see a World Cup style tournament.


----------



## technomancer

So apparently the NHL's statement was a bunch of crap, the IIHF had already agreed to pay travel and insurance costs for the players...


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> NHL sized ice is best suited for the NHL style game. I'd rather see a World Cup style tournament.


I've always enjoyed the Olympics, but this is a great point I did not consider. I would even go as far as to say I agree (to my own surprise).


----------



## technomancer

Wow this Columbus / Pittsburgh game did not go at all like I expected. I honestly figured the Pens would blow it


----------



## technomancer

Crap

Kris Letang to Undergo Surgery on Neck Injury, Out 4-6 Months

Also Kunitz was on crutches so likely not coming back soon =/


----------



## technomancer

Wait the Leafs and Oilers are both in the playoffs? Isn't that one of the signs of the apocalypse? I know the Leafs haven't clinched yet but still...


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Wait the Leafs and Oilers are both in the playoffs? Isn't that one of the signs of the apocalypse? I know the Leafs haven't clinched yet but still...


Only if the Capitals actually win the Cup too 

Leafs have a 3 point lead on the two remaining contenders, all with 2 games left. They very well could lose to Pittsburgh and Columbus, so I guess Montreal should try to beat Tampa tonight and hopefully NYI loses as well.

I'm also hoping they can overtake Boston to stay within the divison and matchup against Ottawa. I would rather see Boston get destroyed by Washington


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Only if the Capitals actually win the Cup too
> 
> Leafs have a 3 point lead on the two remaining contenders, all with 2 games left. They very well could lose to Pittsburgh and Columbus, so I guess Montreal should try to beat Tampa tonight and hopefully NYI loses as well.
> 
> I'm also hoping they can overtake Boston to stay within the divison and matchup against Ottawa. I would rather see Boston get destroyed by Washington





I'm actually curious to see what Sullivan does these next two games... for all practical purposes they are meaningless for the Pens since they clinched home ice last night.


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> I'm also hoping they can overtake Boston to stay within the divison and matchup against Ottawa. I would rather see Boston get destroyed by Washington



The Cup hasn't made its way to Montreal since what, 93? 

24 years since, and it's going to be 25 pretty soon


----------



## AdamMaz

MFB said:


> The Cup hasn't made its way to Montreal since what, 93?
> 
> 24 years since, and it's going to be 25 pretty soon


Not even mad  

This could very well be our year, especially since we stole your secret weapon


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> Not even mad
> 
> This could very well be our year, especially since we stole your secret weapon


----------



## AdamMaz

1st Round:


----------



## technomancer

imgur embeds don't work


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> imgur embeds don't work


You get the full version then  NEVER FORGET.





technomancer said:


> I'm actually curious to see what Sullivan does these next two games... for all practical purposes they are meaningless for the Pens since they clinched home ice last night.


Hopefully he'll prank the entire team and get his team's bench replaced by folding chairs.


----------



## technomancer

They're playing Toronto tonight, they could let the chairs play and they still might win


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Stars were officially eliminated last night



Looks like Lindy Ruff was eliminated today...

Lindy Ruff won't return as Stars coach


----------



## RustInPeace

SO excited for playoffs to start! Oilers take on the Sharks with home ice advantage. The season record against the Sharks was 3-1-1. Playoff prediction: I think we can take the first round from an injured SJ team, but will lose to the Ducks in a 7 game fight in the 2nd round. Ducks take the 3rd round against Chicago, then ultimately lose in the finals to the Caps.


----------



## technomancer

I really can't make a prediction at this point. The Pens have got the talent to repeat but with so many guys injured / coming back from injury it will all come down to if the team starts to click. It's going to be interesting to watch regardless 

It would also not surprise me to see the Caps flame out against Toronto in the first round


----------



## schwiz

How did I not see this thread yet? Lots of good discussion.

Wild vs. Blues: former head coach of the Wild is looking for some payback after being let go towards the beginning of the season. As much as I want my MN Wild to take the first round, I don't believe we'll be able to pull it together to get it done, especially if Dubnyk isn't on his game.

"Hanzel is so hot right now." -Zoolander


----------



## schwiz

I'll also take the Blue Jackets over the Pens.


----------



## Pav

But the Blues have been a little underwhelming this season while the Wild were one of the best teams in the Western Conference. I would take Minnesota over St. Louis unless Jake Allen goes into beast mode. 

Columbus will beat the Pens unless we get at least _some_ of our key guys back. Without Malkin, Letang and Daley, the Blue Jackets could scrape past us. But if we get those guys back and Matt Murray can regain his consistency, I don't think the Jackets will last more than 6 games. Their play was arguably more unsteady than the Penguins' over the last couple of months.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> It would also not surprise me to see the Caps flame out against Toronto in the first round


I believe *Toronto* would have upset just about any team in a 1st round matchup. They will need to continue with their momentum, otherwise I don't think they have the character to come back against *Washington*.

Despite injuries, I would still take *Pittsburgh* over *Columbus*, due to playoff experience. I will also say that the game I saw them play at the Bell Center this season (4-1 PIT) was probably the best game I have ever seen a team play, in person too.

Although *Ottawa* are a more balanced team, I think they will lose to *Boston* in a very tight series.

Despite *Montreal*'s 3-0 record head-to-head vs *NYR*, Lundqvist's curse-like play at the Bell Center AND that the Habs are clearly a much more confident team at the moment, I think the Rangers will offer a great series. Ultimately I still expect the Habs will beat them.

I don't follow the West much, but I believe *Edmonton* can ride their momentum past *San Jose* and I really hope *Calgary* can upset *Anaheim*. Go Canada


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> I really can't make a prediction at this point.
> 
> It would also not surprise me to see the Caps flame out against Toronto in the first round



Well they can score, but they also let almost as many in.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Columbus will beat the Pens unless we get at least _some_ of our key guys back. Without Malkin, Letang and Daley, the Blue Jackets could scrape past us. But if we get those guys back and Matt Murray can regain his consistency, I don't think the Jackets will last more than 6 games. Their play was arguably more unsteady than the Penguins' over the last couple of months.



Daley is already back and has played three games. I will be surprised if Malkin isn't in the lineup for game 1 after the additional days of rest. Maata is back but I have really mixed feelings about him being in the lineup and really hope that if he struggles Sullivan sits him as we have a pretty big pool of talented guys on defense right now even without Letang.

Murray is a huge question mark since he didn't dress for the last two games, not sure if he is injured or what is going on.

In addition to (obviously) being a huge Pens fan I'm really looking forward to seeing the Oilers games during the playoffs


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> In addition to (obviously) being a huge Pens fan


WHOA, PLOT TWIST!


----------



## schwiz

Pav said:


> But the Blues have been a little underwhelming this season while the Wild were one of the best teams in the Western Conference. I would take Minnesota over St. Louis unless Jake Allen goes into beast mode.
> 
> Columbus will beat the Pens unless we get at least _some_ of our key guys back. Without Malkin, Letang and Daley, the Blue Jackets could scrape past us. But if we get those guys back and Matt Murray can regain his consistency, I don't think the Jackets will last more than 6 games. Their play was arguably more unsteady than the Penguins' over the last couple of months.



Man, I sure hope you're right. The Wild ended the regular season on a bit of a slump, so that's what's got me worried.

Evgani Malkin is one of my favorite players in the NHL, I hope he can come back for the playoffs!


----------



## JD27

Excited for some playoff hockey. These are the series I am most interested in watching.

The Caps and Leafs series should at least be entertaining. The Offense and Special teams are about equal, but the defense and goaltending are nowhere close. The Leafs being so heavy on rookie players is going to show though. As long as the Caps play their game that one shouldn't last more than 5. 

Pens and Jackets is going to be tough, both are already beat up. Pens have the offense, Jackets the defense. Can Bob steal the series? Wouldn't be surprised to see that one go 7 games. But by all means, please beat each other up further. 

Sharks and Oilers. I think the Oilers have a real shot and beating the Sharks, especially considering how poorly they Sharks ended the season. Playoff experience aside, I just think they are too beat up in the forward department with Thornton and Couture. Excited to see how McDavid handles his first playoffs.


----------



## technomancer

Been a real blood bath in coaching and management the last couple of days...


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Malkin was in participating in line rushes today. Murray and Fleury were the goaltenders. Looks like the Pens are starting to get bodies back. Hopefully Hagelin isn't too far away from returning. That extra speed sure would help.


----------



## AxeHappy

If the Leafs steal one I will be pretty impressed. Oh how I wish we were playing Ottawa.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> Looks like Lindy Ruff was eliminated today...
> 
> Lindy Ruff won't return as Stars coach



So happy for that. Hoping for Hitchcock or Sutter. Mainly Hitchcock.


----------



## RustInPeace

Havent the Blues been one of the best teams in the last month or two?


----------



## schwiz

RustInPeace said:


> Havent the Blues been one of the best teams in the last month or two?



Yes, but they've had some super soft loses, including a 2-1 loss to Colorado at the end of March. They also couldn't take down the Jets multiple times. The Blues have lost only 5 of their last 20 games though.


----------



## AdamMaz

ElysianGuitars said:


> So happy for that. Hoping for Hitchcock or Sutter. Mainly Hitchcock.


That would be interesting


----------



## technomancer

Malkin "full go" for Game 1


----------



## AdamMaz

Scored tickets to tonight's Habs/Rangers game


----------



## RustInPeace

2 tickets to tonights Oilers/Sharks game : $1k CAD

2 round trip airfare plus tickets to Oilers/Sharks game 3: $1100 CAD


----------



## JD27

RustInPeace said:


> 2 tickets to tonights Oilers/Sharks game : $1k CAD
> 
> 2 round trip airfare plus tickets to Oilers/Sharks game 3: $1100 CAD



Sounds like a certain city is excited for a playoff game.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

RustInPeace said:


> Havent the Blues been one of the best teams in the last month or two?



Blues problems weren't Hitchcock's fault, look at what they lost. Bad goaltending, losing important depth. Hitch might have lost the room, but the GM didn't do great in the offseason either.

Either way, looks like it's all but official we have Hitch for at least 1 year.


----------



## technomancer

Damnit I KNEW Murray was hurt... tweaked his groin again in warmups and will not play. Hopefully Fleury is sharp...



ElysianGuitars said:


> Blues problems weren't Hitchcock's fault, look at what they lost. Bad goaltending, losing important depth. Hitch might have lost the room, but the GM didn't do great in the offseason either.
> 
> Either way, looks like it's all but official we have Hitch for at least 1 year.



Cool the Stars have some good players, hopefully the coaching change helps them out.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah, Fleury looks sharp 

Also not a good night for Canadian teams so far... would really love to watch the Oilers / Sharks game but I've been up since 5 and I have to go in to the office tomorrow so I think I'm going to miss this one.


----------



## JD27

Pens and Blue Jackets was less entertaining than I hoped for. Oilers and Sharks game is showing promise though.


----------



## schwiz

With how much Orange was in that arena, I'm shocked the Sharks came back to take it.


----------



## AxeHappy

Ho. Lee. ..... 

2-0 Leafs less than 10 minutes in.


----------



## technomancer

^ shame Anderson gave up that pathetic goal to tie the game


----------



## technomancer

Yep, Toronto needs a goaltender...


----------



## AxeHappy

I would have called the first one more of a bad bounce/.... luck, but that overtime winner... .... me. That was a soft goal.


----------



## JD27

The apocalypse is near when Tom Wilson scores in OT.


----------



## MikeNeal

i still like the leafs chances. the caps choke in the playoffs like the leafs usually choke in the regular season.


----------



## schwiz

Nashville took down the Hawks last night!!!!


----------



## bulb

MikeNeal said:


> i still like the leafs chances. the caps choke in the playoffs like the leafs usually choke in the regular season.



Or in that game. How is this any different from the reg season narrative of strong 1st period, weak 60 mins for the Leafs. And yeah that was a lucky soft goal from Wilson, but he was facing a tired Andersen and team.
I'm stoked to see how this develops, as a caps fan I know the second round blah blah talk but this is the most complete Ovechkin era caps team I have seen going into the playoffs. With the UFAs we have this year, if we don't make it now, we probably won't for a long while... I just want Ovi to get his cup and D.C. to get its parade...


----------



## JD27

Technically, 15 teams choke in the playoffs every year... If you don't win the Cup, you are a loser!


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Technically, 15 teams choke in the playoffs every year... If you don't win the Cup, you are a loser!


----------



## AxeHappy

bulb said:


> Or in that game. How is this any different from the reg season narrative of strong 1st period, weak 60 mins for the Leafs. And yeah that was a lucky soft goal from Wilson, but he was facing a tired Andersen and team.
> I'm stoked to see how this develops, as a caps fan I know the second round blah blah talk but this is the most complete Ovechkin era caps team I have seen going into the playoffs. With the UFAs we have this year, if we don't make it now, we probably won't for a long while... I just want Ovi to get his cup and D.C. to get its parade...



I would say that for most of the 60 minutes of that game the Leafs outplayed the Capitals. 

I was/am expecting the Capitals to sweep though. They are simply the better team. The Leafs may have a ridiculous amount of high powered offense, but their goal tending is mediocre and they have no real defense to speak of.

The Caps have it all.


----------



## MikeNeal

bulb said:


> Or in that game. How is this any different from the reg season narrative of strong 1st period, weak 60 mins for the Leafs. And yeah that was a lucky soft goal from Wilson, but he was facing a tired Andersen and team.
> I'm stoked to see how this develops, as a caps fan I know the second round blah blah talk but this is the most complete Ovechkin era caps team I have seen going into the playoffs. With the UFAs we have this year, if we don't make it now, we probably won't for a long while... I just want Ovi to get his cup and D.C. to get its parade...



I agree with you that this is a very good caps team. And one that has the best shot at winning it.

But this leafs team has the ability to surprise a lot of people. Especially when they have already exceeded expectations, and have no pressure


----------



## bulb

AxeHappy said:


> I would say that for most of the 60 minutes of that game the Leafs outplayed the Capitals.
> 
> I was/am expecting the Capitals to sweep though. They are simply the better team. The Leafs may have a ridiculous amount of high powered offense, but their goal tending is mediocre and they have no real defense to speak of.
> 
> The Caps have it all.



Caps never fare well with time off, they definitely needed to find their feet during that game.  They also have all the pressure and Leafs are basically a brand new team with everything to prove and nothing to lose. It's a shame we are playing them in the first round because I have been following them all season and I really like them. If we weren't playing them now I'd be rooting for them. I also have to say I don't get the Andersen hate, dude is definitely a solid goalie, unfortunately their defense is where they are lacking and even a good goalie can only do so much...


----------



## AxeHappy

Anderson has flashes off brilliance, but things like losing the puck for the second goal, and that soft overtime goal happen too often to consider him a high class NHL goalie. With some brilliant defense he could likely be part of a contending team, but with the Leafs' core in front of him... well, Price would look pretty mediocre with the Leafs' defense in front of him. 

If the Leafs offense gets hot, this could be a real interesting series. I would still much rather be playing Ottawa.


----------



## technomancer

What a pathetic cheap shot by Calvert at the end of the Pens / Jackets game


----------



## MikeNeal

AxeHappy said:


> Anderson has flashes off brilliance, but things like losing the puck for the second goal, and that soft overtime goal happen too often to consider him a high class NHL goalie. With some brilliant defense he could likely be part of a contending team, but with the Leafs' core in front of him... well, Price would look pretty mediocre with the Leafs' defense in front of him.
> 
> If the Leafs offense gets hot, this could be a real interesting series. I would still much rather be playing Ottawa.



i think anderson is a legit #1 goalie, we just dont have a legit #1 and #2 defenseman


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> What a pathetic cheap shot by Calvert at the end of the Pens / Jackets game



That was rather ugly.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> That was rather ugly.



Yeah crosscheck from behind to the back of the neck hard enough to break the stick then hitting the guy when he's bent over from that while the puck is half way down the ice? There is just absolutely no reason for crap like that. Should be a suspension and a fine for Torts but betting it gets ignored by the league.

I'm wondering if we'll see a coaching change in Minnesota if they get knocked out in the first round.

Probably going to catch the Caps Leafs game tonight, hoping the Leafs make a series of it.


----------



## technomancer

Holy crap, Chicago got shut out in both of their home games to open the series including a 5-0 loss tonight...


----------



## JD27

Easter eve? Ha, of course the Capitals aren't going to win in OT!


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Yeah crosscheck from behind to the back of the neck hard enough to break the stick then hitting the guy when he's bent over from that while the puck is half way down the ice? There is just absolutely no reason for crap like that. Should be a suspension and a fine for Torts but betting it gets ignored by the league.
> 
> I'm wondering if we'll see a coaching change in Minnesota if they get knocked out in the first round.
> 
> Probably going to catch the Caps Leafs game tonight, hoping the Leafs make a series of it.



Appears Calvert did get a game suspension for that one.


----------



## MikeNeal

great win for the leafs last night. game ended up being a pure goaltending battle in the end.

glad calvert got a game, but it should have been 2 i think


----------



## JD27

Probably, but they always have a habit of making playoff suspensions less than regular season.


----------



## technomancer

One game is pretty lame given what happened but I didn't think he'd get anything to be honest. 

Hoping the Pens make it 3-0 tonight


----------



## Pav

I didn't think it was going to happen after that trashcan first period, but here we are, ready to sweep the Jackets cleanly. That Guentzel kid is so hot right now.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I mean play really didn't go that differently in the first period than the first in the last two games, the Jackets just got some bounces this time.

Guentzel is definitely a finisher which Crosby has REALLY needed


----------



## schwiz

In true Minnesota fashion, the Wild are choking hard.


----------



## AdamMaz

schwiz said:


> In true Minnesota fashion, the Wild are choking hard.


I've always thought it was coach Budreau (Washington, Anaheim, now the Wild)


Mandatory posting/viewing, makes Crosby's one-handed goal look "cute" in comparison:




I've also come to the conclusion that the Penguins are to hockey as the Patriots are to football, in that they both have a pact with the Satan to keep winning.


----------



## JD27

Caps are toast, they simply aren't ready to play in the postseason and they posses no killer instinct. Blow 2-0 and 3-1 leads with awful defense. Crap away a full 5-3 PP when they could have buried the Leafs. Just awful, usually they can't score, now they can't defend. .... it, at least I won't have to watch the Pens demolish them in the second round.


----------



## Pav

The Caps struggling against the Leafs accentuates my confusion over bringing in Shattenkirk. He's an offensive defenseman but the Caps haven't been short on offense since Ovechkin and Backstrom came along. What they need is someone with that killer instinct in the playoffs. Someone who can play at both ends of the ice and be a dominant force, more like a Zdeno Chara from 5 years ago. Kevin Shattenkirk is above average on offense but he has one single assist through two games that could've gone either way.

The Caps aren't done yet, but after the trade deadline I felt like people were saying the Caps were all-in and this would finally be the year. So far they look pretty similar to every Caps team of the past 8 years.


----------



## JD27

Pav said:


> The Caps struggling against the Leafs accentuates my confusion over bringing in Shattenkirk. He's an offensive defenseman but the Caps haven't been short on offense since Ovechkin and Backstrom came along. What they need is someone with that killer instinct in the playoffs. Someone who can play at both ends of the ice and be a dominant force, more like a Zdeno Chara from 5 years ago. Kevin Shattenkirk is above average on offense but he has one single assist through two games that could've gone either way.
> 
> The Caps aren't done yet, but after the trade deadline I felt like people were saying the Caps were all-in and this would finally be the year. So far they look pretty similar to every Caps team of the past 8 years.



I've seen it too many times, they are done.  They have always been a top heavy team, that is were the offense came from. They had depth this year, more so than in any other year on offense and defense. They do lack a real number one defensemen though and unfortunately they don't grow on trees. When you do find one, that price is going to be very high, more than they can afford with the roster. Shattenkirk was brought to help the PP, which wasn't actually all that great before and has been much improved.

To me though, this year's playoff ....show is more about Trotz. Dude is getting outcoached big time, much like Boudreau before him. He wanted to limit Ovechkin's ice team this year in order to save him for the playoffs, resulting in 2 mins less than his career TOI game average. Fine, so last night after his line scores two times in the first 4:49 of the game on their first 2 shifts, you worry about chasing a matchup against them. He ends up playing 15:00 mins, a mere 2 mins more than Tom F'n Wilson! Then there is the issue that half of this team just doesnt appear ready to play most nights, they end up winning on talent, not work.


----------



## technomancer

I just hope the Caps / Leafs series goes to 7 with lots of long overtime games


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> I just hope the Caps / Leafs series goes to 7 with lots of long overtime games



I don't see them having an issue handling either team in that series. Pens have been lighting Columbus up like a Christmas Tree and they are far better defensively than the Leafs are.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> I don't see them having an issue handling either team in that series. Pens have been lighting Columbus up like a Christmas Tree and they are far better defensively than the Leafs are.



Neither do I, but a tired opponent is always better than a fresh one 

Honestly the only team in the east I worry about is Ottawa just because the Pens had a hard time with them this year.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Neither do I, but a tired opponent is always better than a fresh one
> 
> Honestly the only team in the east I worry about is Ottawa just because the Pens had a hard time with them this year.



They gave the Caps a hard time too, when they are on their game they just dont give up many chances. I'd say the Pens actually have a good chance at a repeat with the way everything is shaping up.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Honestly the only team in the east I worry about is Ottawa just because the Pens had a hard time with them this year.





JD27 said:


> I'd say the Pens actually have a good chance at a repeat with the way everything is shaping up.


----------



## technomancer

^ Price when asked if he would win the Cup


----------



## technomancer

While I was hoping for a sweep I honestly figured Columbus would win one.

Looks like the Habs lost so that's tied 2-2, apparently Price was answering if he was going to win tonight


----------



## technomancer

Holy crap dat Oilers / Sharks final score though 

7-0... you do not usually see that in the playoffs...


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Holy crap dat Oilers / Sharks final score though
> 
> 7-0... you do not usually see that in the playoffs...



I went to bed and it was 2-0, didn't see that coming at all.


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> While I was hoping for a sweep I honestly figured Columbus would win one.



So did I. The Jackets have been playing well enough that they don't deserve to be swept, last night especially. Here's hoping we can close it out tomorrow at home.


----------



## technomancer

Holy stupid penaties by the Caps... seriously how do you manage to take two pretty much automatic penalties in the last 6 seconds of a period?


----------



## technomancer

And the Ducks are the first club to advance to the second round with a sweep of the Flames


----------



## schwiz

technomancer said:


> And the Ducks are the first club to advance to the second round with a sweep of the Flames



And hopefully Chicago is next!


----------



## bulb

technomancer said:


> Holy stupid penaties by the Caps... seriously how do you manage to take two pretty much automatic penalties in the last 6 seconds of a period?



The slash was bad luck but the call was solid. The faceoff "puck pass" was a ....ty call and I hate those. Just kick the guy out and restart the faceoff, it was literally cuz our guy fell on the puck. Caps do have a bad habit of taking late game penalties when they are winning, probably their single worst trait, but have actually been working on it from what I can see.


----------



## technomancer

schwiz said:


> And hopefully Chicago is next!



Would love to see the Hawks and the Jackets both head for the golf course tonight  That said the Pens need to get their crap together in their own zone or this is going to be a long series...



bulb said:


> The slash was bad luck but the call was solid. The faceoff "puck pass" was a ....ty call and I hate those. Just kick the guy out and restart the faceoff, it was literally cuz our guy fell on the puck. Caps do have a bad habit of taking late game penalties when they are winning, probably their single worst trait, but have actually been working on it from what I can see.



You can't cover the puck with your hand when taking a faceoff, it's an automatic penalty. There was nothing ....ty about the call at all. Cullen has gotten burnt by that one a couple times for the Pens in the past. Now the rule being stupid is debatable


----------



## MFB

schwiz said:


> And hopefully Chicago is next!





Unless you mean next to _leave_, in which case,


----------



## schwiz

MFB said:


> Unless you mean next to _leave_, in which case,



Next to get swept, is what I meant by that. There's nothing more annoying that a hawks fan.


----------



## technomancer

And Bylsma has been fired.


----------



## technomancer

Seeing the guy I'm friends with in Columbus that always posts Crosby crying comments cry about the officiating when the Jackets are heading for the golf course is freaking hilarious 

Salty Jackets fans are salty

EDIT: and Crawford just scored a goal for the Preds giving them a 2-0 lead over the Hawks, this is truly a great night


----------



## technomancer

And the Hawks got swept


----------



## RustInPeace

What a game. Easily the best game I've watched in 11 years. Klefbom rips a 100mph clapper to tie the game with a few minutes left in the 3rd. Overtime was just insanity with Jones standing on his head keeping the sharks alive by a hair, but it wasnt enough. Bring on game 6!


----------



## technomancer

I don't care who wins the Caps / Leafs series but I REALLY don't like it when a game is decided by a bad penalty call that leads to a game deciding goal. I get they want to protect the stars in the game but that was a clean hip check on Ovi that lead to the Caps first goal...


----------



## MikeNeal

technomancer said:


> I don't care who wins the Caps / Leafs series but I REALLY don't like it when a game is decided by a bad penalty call that leads to a game deciding goal. I get they want to protect the stars in the game but that was a clean hip check on Ovi that lead to the Caps first goal...



yeah i was bummed out about that. but what really lost the game for the leafs was having like 4 chances on the power play, and getting nothing done in them.


----------



## AdamMaz

I never doubted NYR's ability to win the series, simply dissapointed that we didn't have more fight in us.


Go Edmonton
Go Toronto
Don't let Pittsburgh win another cup


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I never doubted NYR's ability to win the series, simply dissapointed that we didn't have more fight in us.
> 
> 
> Go Edmonton
> Go Toronto
> Don't let Pittsburgh win another cup



Clearly you have no more say in the matter  

Awesome to see Edmonton advance. 

I unfortunately suspect we will see yet another Caps / Pens series which as a fan I am honestly a bit tired of 

I'm also hoping the Pens manage to repeat this year as there will be some major changes to the team before next season given the number of UFAs and the expansion draft. Their D this year isn't as good as last year and that's likely to get worse for next season since at least one of Schultz and Daley will be gone and Pouliot has shown no signs of being good enough to be a regular NHL player in that kind of role.


----------



## technomancer

Aaaand we have yet another Pens / Caps playoff series


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Way to go Caps! About time they win a series.


----------



## Pav

I'm getting a little bored with facing the Caps every postseason. This new-ish playoff format is not as intense and exciting as the league said it would be.


----------



## karnivorus

Pav said:


> I'm getting a little bored with facing the Caps every postseason. This new-ish playoff format is not as intense and exciting as the league said it would be.



I'm gonna have to disagree. So far the playoffs have been really fun to watch. So many games going to overtime after 3rd period come backs. The teams are so evenly matched the momentum can flip at any time during the game.


----------



## bulb

technomancer said:


> You can't cover the puck with your hand when taking a faceoff, it's an automatic penalty. There was nothing ....ty about the call at all. Cullen has gotten burnt by that one a couple times for the Pens in the past. Now the rule being stupid is debatable



1. Not arguing that you should be able to cover the the puck. But I have seen players literally slip on the faceoff, happen to land in a way where they knock the puck, and then get the penalty, it's dumb. In those cases just restart the faceoff.

2. The rule is stupid.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> The Cup hasn't made its way to Montreal since what, 93?
> 
> 24 years since, and it's going to be 25 pretty soon





AdamMaz said:


> Not even mad
> 
> This could very well be our year, especially since we stole your secret weapon





But both my teams are gone, so I say, go Predators? Give us a real Cinderella story, come out of nowhere to win it all - that'll warm your heart.


----------



## RustInPeace

2nd round predictions here:

Wash over Pitts in 6

NYR over Ott in 6

Nash over StL in 5

Ducks in 6 (sigh)


----------



## AdamMaz

RustInPeace said:


> Wash over Pitts in 6


...really?


----------



## RustInPeace

Its their year? haha


----------



## bulb

Man I hope so, if it's worth anything I'm rooting for the Oilers in the West!


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> ...really?





RustInPeace said:


> Its their year? haha



I was not going to say anything 

Seriously though this series is going to be interesting as it really could go either way. The Caps and Pens have both been hugely inconsistent in various areas all year long.


----------



## bulb

technomancer said:


> I was not going to say anything
> 
> Seriously though this series is going to be interesting as it really could go either way. The Caps and Pens have both been hugely inconsistent in various areas all year long.



Where do you feel the Caps have been inconsistent this season?


----------



## ElysianGuitars

The ESPN layoffs today seem to have basically nuked any semblance of hockey coverage they might have had. Just brutal.


----------



## JD27

ElysianGuitars said:


> The ESPN layoffs today seem to have basically nuked any semblance of hockey coverage they might have had. Just brutal.



ESPN covered hockey?  They have been a .... show for years, hopefully Bucci finds a home somewhere.


----------



## technomancer

bulb said:


> Where do you feel the Caps have been inconsistent this season?



They had a great season but they did have stretches where the D and the offense weren't clicking (not at the same time). They also had Pens disease and lost to teams they REALLY shouldn't have


----------



## AdamMaz

bulb said:


> Where do you feel the Caps have been inconsistent this season?


I feel the Caps have been inconsistent at beating Pittsburgh in the playoffs for the last *decade*.


----------



## technomancer

The Blues are really shooting themselves in the foot with all these penalties... also hoping Fiala is ok, that looked absolutely horrible.



AdamMaz said:


> I feel the Caps have been inconsistent at beating Pittsburgh in the playoffs for the last *decade*.



I don't even need to talk smack, you guys are doing it for me


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Seeing Fiddler score the GWG last night was just great. He was such a great guy for the Stars, I would love to see him go all the way. I'm not big on Nashville, but I'll make an exception for Fidds.


----------



## RustInPeace

The Ducks are dirty as ..... We will crush them into the dirt.


----------



## technomancer

RustInPeace said:


> The Ducks are dirty as ..... We will crush them into the dirt.



Sadly I had to be in the office this morning so didn't stay up to watch that game. I'll definitely catch Fridays though


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## MFB




----------



## technomancer




----------



## Pav




----------



## RustInPeace




----------



## technomancer

Phew thought the Pens were going to blow that one for a minute....

Fleury was brilliant


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Phew thought the Pens were going to blow that one for a minute....
> 
> Fleury was brilliant



Why, it went just as expected? It is the playoffs and the Capitals are playing... If there is a call to be blown, a shot to miss the net, a puck to squeak by when you need a save, or an untimely penalty to take, it will surely happen to them. It is written into the rule book I think.


----------



## bulb

JD27 said:


> Why, it went just as expected? It is the playoffs and the Capitals are playing... If there is a call to be blown, a shot to miss the net, a puck to squeak by when you need a save, or an untimely penalty to take, it will surely happen to them. It is written into the rule book I think.



I was at the game.
Post season business as usual. BS penalty call on Niskanen, soft call earlier in the game. Pens are immune to calls even though they are tripping, crosschecking, hand passing and literally sitting on the puck without a delay of game call, and this was with plenty of time left, not like Kessler did to finish a game out. Anyways the refs hate us apparently.

The NHLs golden child and his team shall apparently not be touched by the refs. 
I still think we can still take the Pens, the Caps played well tonight for the most part, bad puck luck and weak start to the 2nd is why we lost, but we dominated the game. I'd love to see us win, and if we keep this up, I think it might take us 6 or 7 games, but I'm hopeful!


----------



## TheDivineWing22

What about missed calls on the Capitals? 

Too many Caps on the ice...no call
Malkin tripped...no call
Ovie shoulders Fluery in the head during the scramble near the end...no call.

I agree the refs did suck. Not the reason the Pens won the game. I thought the game was played fairly even for the first 30 minutes, mostly Caps after the Ovie goal. Malkin needs to stop turning the puck over. Same goes for Sheary. I think if Hagelin is ready for game two, put him in over Sheary.


----------



## schwiz

Ovie could have LAID OUT Crosby last night in the 2nd period, behind the pens net, but he held back. Sportsmanship or a weak move?


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> What about missed calls on the Capitals?
> 
> Too many Caps on the ice...no call
> Malkin tripped...no call
> Ovie shoulders Fluery in the head during the scramble near the end...no call.
> 
> I agree the refs did suck. Not the reason the Pens won the game. I thought the game was played fairly even for the first 30 minutes, mostly Caps after the Ovie goal. Malkin needs to stop turning the puck over. Same goes for Sheary. I think if Hagelin is ready for game two, put him in over Sheary.



Didn't you get the memo? It's the mark of a true fan to ALWAYS be salty and blame the officiating if your team loses  I've got a guy I'm friends with in Columbus that blamed the refs for them losing the series 

The officiating ALWAYS sucks both ways in just about every NHL game, especially in the playoffs. Just ask Toronto after losing a game in OT that was tied because the Caps scored on a power play called on an open ice hip check. Brutal hit, but wasn't a penalty and was only called because it took Ovie off the ice.

Overall a good game, but the Pens really need to be better in their own end.



schwiz said:


> Ovie could have LAID OUT Crosby last night in the 2nd period, behind the pens net, but he held back. Sportsmanship or a weak move?



How about smart hockey? Laying out a star player on a late hit will land you in the box and the last thing either team wants in this series is to take unnecessary penalties.


----------



## technomancer

A bit of comedy and perspective. I was talking to my brother (who is a Flyers fan) earlier today and his first comment was that the refs let the Caps get away with WAY too many penalties without calling anything


----------



## Pav

The Caps have had about five power plays within the first half of this game so maybe the officials took note of their fans' whining. Either way, Washington has no chance if Holtby is going to let Fleury outplay him this badly. The Caps are getting average goaltending while MAF is Conn Smythe-ing his team to victory.


----------



## JD27

Doesn't matter, they won't win.


----------



## Pav

JD27 said:


> Doesn't matter, they won't win.



Throwing in the towel already? The series isn't over yet.


----------



## protest

Flyers getting the 2nd overall pick makes this season worth it. This being the only draft that doesn't have 2 can't miss superstars is kind of a kick to the pants though, if I knew a special player was coming our way it would allow me to stomach the Pens winning another cup.


----------



## technomancer

Conclusion after that game last night: the hockey gods hate the Capitals


----------



## MikeNeal

protest said:


> Flyers getting the 2nd overall pick makes this season worth it. This being the only draft that doesn't have 2 can't miss superstars is kind of a kick to the pants though, if I knew a special player was coming our way it would allow me to stomach the Pens winning another cup.



I disagree. Both Patrick and hischier are insanely good players. With hischier being a player you could potentially build around. And Patrick potentially being a number 1 center. They just lack the star power of McDavid Eichel and matthews


----------



## AdamMaz

I only watched the Caps skate all over the Pens for the 1st period, yet I still wake up to 6-2 Pens. This is why I completely disregard all the groans towards their defense.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I only watched the Caps skate all over the Pens for the 1st period, yet I still wake up to 6-2 Pens. This is why I completely disregard all the groans towards their defense.



All I can say is .944 save percentage  Fleury was unreal.

I'll be curious to see if Hornqvist, Kuhnhackl, and Hainsey are available for the next game.


----------



## JD27

Holtby is Swiss cheese, an absolute train wreck. It amazes me how the Penguins can score on just about every opportunity they get. They go stretches of being outplayed and then get one chance and it is in the back of net.


----------



## protest

MikeNeal said:


> I disagree. Both Patrick and hischier are insanely good players. With hischier being a player you could potentially build around. And Patrick potentially being a number 1 center. They just lack the star power of McDavid Eichel and matthews



I hope you're right. I'm not trying to complain at all because I am super pumped about it, but I'm still scarred from JVR


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> I hope you're right. I'm not trying to complain at all because I am super pumped about it, but I'm still scarred from JVR



He's been a consistent 50+ point player when he hasn't been injured since he got out of Philly 

That said you guys have a decent puck moving offense from what I've seen, you need better defense and goaltending to go with it. I'm curious to see who you guys end up with in net next year.


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> He's been a consistent 50+ point player when he hasn't been injured since he got out of Philly
> 
> That said you guys have a decent puck moving offense from what I've seen, you need better defense and goaltending to go with it. I'm curious to see who you guys end up with in net next year.



Yea but he's not the kind of player you want from the #2 pick. He gets his points but he doesn't drive the play consistently. He has the ability to be dominant, but doesn't do it consistently. 

The Flyers defense is going to be very good very soon. I think Mason could be back next year, if not it'll probably be Stolarz. The Flyers have the deepest goalie prospect pool in the league, which means absolutely nothing so hopefully one of them works out


----------



## MikeNeal

protest said:


> Yea but he's not the kind of player you want from the #2 pick. He gets his points but he doesn't drive the play consistently. He has the ability to be dominant, but doesn't do it consistently.
> 
> The Flyers defense is going to be very good very soon. I think Mason could be back next year, if not it'll probably be Stolarz. The Flyers have the deepest goalie prospect pool in the league, which means absolutely nothing so hopefully one of them works out



agree completely, he's a great complimentary player, but not the corner stone player he was expected to be. but hey, still better then luke schenn


----------



## AdamMaz

The NHL needs more Edmonton:


----------



## bulb

JD27 said:


> Holtby is Swiss cheese, an absolute train wreck. It amazes me how the Penguins can score on just about every opportunity they get. They go stretches of being outplayed and then get one chance and it is in the back of net.



It was a hard game to watch. Holtby was one of the absolute best in the regular season, and has just seemed to fall apart in the playoffs. Shattenkirk had been underperforming in general, but he made two straight up bad plays which led to pens scoring. Our offense was doing great on paper in the the first period, but no puck luck and Fleury being super human stopped all our opportunities. I'm not surprised it all fell apart the way it did halfway through, but I'm disappointed because I really thought this would be the team to break the curse. Sure there are two more games left, but unless Holtby plays like he did in the regular season, we don't stand a chance. 
Caps are gonna cap...


----------



## technomancer

Caps will likely win at least one, Fleury is due to have an off game


----------



## RustInPeace

Ducks take game 3. Too many defensive breakdowns and a bad game from Talbot. Usually when this happens though, Talbot and the team have found a way to bounce back all season after a poor performance. Next time!


----------



## JD27

This is just sad... Really, Ovechkin was trying to injure Hainsey? He passed up a glorious chance to wreck Crosby in Game 1, but it is Ron F'n Hainsey that he chooses to injure with a shot, from the point?  Sometimes you take one to the head when you block shots, sometimes the legs, sometimes the nuts. That's the way it works, it's the price you pay for standing in front of the shooter. This reminds me of the time a goalie accused me of taking slapshots at his head and the ref had to explain to him that it if didn't like getting hit with pucks, maybe goalie wasn't the position for him. Turn in your hockey card ASAFP!

https://www.russianmachineneverbreaks.com/2017/05/01/report-penguins-players-suggest-alex-ovechkin-tried-to-hurt-ron-hainsey/


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> This is just sad... Really, Ovechkin was trying to injure Hainsey? He passed up a glorious chance to wreck Crosby in Game 1, but it is Ron F'n Hainsey that he chooses to injure with a shot, from the point?  Sometimes you take one to the head when you block shots, sometimes the legs, sometimes the nuts. That's the way it works, it's the price you pay for standing in front of the shooter. This reminds me of the time a goalie accused me of taking slapshots at his head and the ref had to explain to him that it if didn't like getting hit with pucks, maybe goalie wasn't the position for him. Turn in your hockey card ASAFP!
> 
> https://www.russianmachineneverbreaks.com/2017/05/01/report-penguins-players-suggest-alex-ovechkin-tried-to-hurt-ron-hainsey/



Sounds like reporters trying to get more clicks on their articles to me... generally when somebody comes out with something like that it's complete bull..... When the players have thought there was an issue with a hit etc they've never had any problem saying something on record.


----------



## technomancer

Nice ....ing slash to the head by Ovechkin on Crosby with everybody ignoring it because Niskanen crosschecked him afterwards. What a ....ing douche bag move.

The announcers keep saying Crosby lost his balance, he was going down because Ovi slammed him in the head with the heel of his stick.

If he's got a concussion you can kiss a Cup run goodbye.

EDIT: Ok they just showed it from a different angle, the stick to the head by Ovi did not look intentional


----------



## Pav

I'd like to say Fleury could steal some wins for us, but without Sid our power play looks so disjointed that it's working in the Caps' favor. It doesn't help that we can't settle the puck down either, we keep shooting right into a defender or giving Holtby easy saves.


----------



## JD27

Hockey, you are a cruel Mofo sometimes... Caps had no business winning, yet they did.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Hockey, you are a cruel Mofo sometimes... Caps had no business winning, yet they did.


I find that this is an increasing trend across the league for a couple of years now  . Too many teams know how to play actual defense now, I despise how much "puck luck" has become the dominant deciding factor, while subordinating most other traditional team sport virtues.


----------



## technomancer

I'm just hoping we didn't see the end of Crosby's career last night. Hopefully he makes a speedy and full recovery...


----------



## protest

Any news on Crosby? Obviously a concussion risk, but it looked like a possible ACL/MCL with how his leg contorted on his way down.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Nice ....ing slash to the head by Ovechkin on Crosby with everybody ignoring it because Niskanen crosschecked him afterwards. What a ....ing douche bag move.
> 
> The announcers keep saying Crosby lost his balance, he was going down because Ovi slammed him in the head with the heel of his stick.
> 
> If he's got a concussion you can kiss a Cup run goodbye.
> 
> EDIT: Ok they just showed it from a different angle, the stick to the head by Ovi did not look intentional



Yeah it wasn't the stick, though Ovechkin should have been called for the slash on the arm. His skate clipped Crosby's heel which caused him to start tumbling. Niskanen put his hands up in reaction to protect himself from the sliding player coming towards him at waist level. Was it worth 5 mins? Absolutely, got to have control of your stick at all times, it wasn't intentional though. It sucks for Crosby, but nobody went out looking to injure him. I do find Kunitz accusing anyone of intent to injure pretty comical. That's like a Klan member calling someone else racist.


----------



## technomancer

It was a slash on the arm followed by the heel of the stick to the side of the head and a trip followed by a crosscheck to the head. I'm sure it was all completely accidental.

At least we know what it takes for the Caps to have a chance against the Pens in a playoff series


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> It was a slash on the arm followed by the heel of the stick to the side of the head and a trip followed by a crosscheck to the head. I'm sure it was all completely accidental.
> 
> At least we know what it takes for the Caps to have a chance against the Pens in a playoff series



Man and I thought only Capitals fans believed in conspiracies.  From the comments, I would have thought McSorely reappeared for a shift.

And who says they have a chance? They looked worse in that game then the previous two.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Man and I thought only Capitals fans believed in conspiracies.



No conspiracy, and I don't think anybody intended the outcome, but I also don't think the shots were accidental.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> No conspiracy, and I don't think anybody intended the outcome, but I also don't think the shots were accidental.



Ha, well let me know when they find the second shooter on the grassy knoll.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Ha, well let me know when they find the second shooter on the grassy knoll.



Like I said I don't think the intention was to injure, but you don't just accidentally crosscheck somebody either.

On the bright side Syd was apparently walking after the game last night so it's unlikely he blew out his ACL/MCL


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Like I said I don't think the intention was to injure, but you don't just accidentally crosscheck somebody either.
> 
> On the bright side Syd was apparently walking after the game last night so it's unlikely he blew out his ACL/MCL



I'm sure his knee is fine, it looks like a neck injury. I've had my neck whipped around similar to that and it sucked big time.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Like I said I don't think the intention was to injure, but you don't just accidentally crosscheck somebody either.


As a longtime defenseman, it is far more unnatural to NOT hold your stick tightly in both hands when someone is up close. It is needed to better stand your ground, and position is crucial as a defenseman. The awkwardness of a fall will always expose you to injury, especially at that speed. Would that have been a slower play, Niskanen may have had enough time/focus to "unhinge" his lower hand from the stick. He stood his ground.


----------



## technomancer

And it's confirmed, Crosby has a concussion... and so does Sheary


----------



## JD27

Can't someone take the Caps out back and shoot them? Seriously, just put them out of their misery.


----------



## Pav

I can't believe how many chances they're getting without scoring. Over 60 shot attempts per game and they're lucky if they can score more than twice. Fleury has clearly been outplaying Holtby but it almost seems like the Caps' attack has become downright predictable.


----------



## JD27

Pav said:


> I can't believe how many chances they're getting without scoring. Over 60 shot attempts per game and they're lucky if they can score more than twice. Fleury has clearly been outplaying Holtby but it almost seems like the Caps' attack has become downright predictable.



I've seen this show before, last time it was blue, blanc, et rouge...


----------



## AdamMaz

Pav said:


> Fleury has clearly been outplaying Holtby but it almost seems like the Caps' attack has become downright predictable.


Diddle around with the puck, eventually get it to Backstrom who sends it across the seam to Ovechkin who takes the exact same shot 20 million times a game? Yeah.


----------



## technomancer

All that said the Pens need to stop being sloppy with the puck in their own end and not play 5-on-5 like a penalty kill when they're up by 1.

I thought I was going to have a stroke when the turtled in the middle of the third 

I'm also wondering if Dumoulin is playing hurt as he was really shying away from physical contact and looked off his game.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> All that said the Pens need to stop being sloppy with the puck in their own end and not play 5-on-5 like a penalty kill when they're up by 1.
> 
> I thought I was going to have a stroke when the turtled in the middle of the third
> 
> I'm also wondering if Dumoulin is playing hurt as he was really shying away from physical contact and looked off his game.



It really doesn't matter what they do when playing the Caps. That team was born to lose. They will find new and inventive ways not to win, it's a guarantee.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> It really doesn't matter what they do when playing the Caps. That team was born to lose. They will find new and inventive ways not to win, it's a guarantee.



But dude, it's THEIR YEAR 

I just want to see the Pens close this round out. I don't see them winning a Cup with the injuries in the lineup and the way they're playing, but making it to the Conference Final would be an accomplishment.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> But dude, it's THEIR YEAR
> 
> I just want to see the Pens close this round out. I don't see them winning a Cup with the injuries in the lineup and the way they're playing, but making it to the Conference Final would be an accomplishment.



On paper, it should have been. All it took me was the first 10 mins of game 1 of the playoffs to see that they were yet again not ready to play when it counts. I'll be excited when they finally nuke the core of that team and try again. Trotz will never take them any further either, he is out coached every series.


----------



## RustInPeace

I've seen much less contact than this get goals called back.

The worst part was the next goal which made it 2-2 was CLEARLY offside but the coaches challenge was burned off. Dont get me started on the waived off for no reason icing call that sealed the game in OT.


----------



## technomancer

The only reason I see that interference call going the way it did is he would not have made the save even if he wasn't touched. You move Perry forward 12" so he doesn't touch him and he still wouldn't have seen the puck. I would assume that was the logic used when they looked at it.

That said I think they have some dice and a chart and they roll and look up the number to decide whether goals are allowed or not on those challenges


----------



## AdamMaz

My interpretation of that Perry/goalie interference play...


In the heat of play, it doesn't look like a contact that would have earned much attention; on-ice call was good. 
Video review then needs to be conclusive to overturn and I would not have been convinced enough to overturn that. Especially on video review, the goalie looked beat by the shot even had there not been contact.

In Talbot's defense, I think it probably effected his reaction/timing, but not his positioning.


----------



## technomancer

Some good news for the Pens

Crosby, Sheary return to practice


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Some good news for the Pens
> 
> Crosby, Sheary return to practice



Are they trying to turn him into Lindros 2.0?


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Are they trying to turn him into Lindros 2.0?



I'll be surprised if he plays tomorrow. My bet would be he was dazed after the hit and had a headache and was then fine the next day (which was what he said, that he was fine the next morning).


----------



## RustInPeace

https://www.thebeaverton.com/2013/0...emoved-in-order-to-play-out-rest-of-playoffs/

Relevant


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> I'll be surprised if he plays tomorrow. My bet would be he was dazed after the hit and had a headache and was then fine the next day (which was what he said, that he was fine the next morning).



Hopefully they don't risk his long term health by rushing him back. Pens are going to close out Caps without him.


----------



## technomancer

RustInPeace said:


> https://www.thebeaverton.com/2013/0...emoved-in-order-to-play-out-rest-of-playoffs/
> 
> Relevant



"Amputations of the cranial region are not uncommon in the NHL, with variations being performed on many players including the removal of Todd Bertuzzis reasoning centre in 2003, and Don Cherrys entire brain in the early 70s."


----------



## Pav

JD27 said:


> Hopefully they don't risk his long term health by rushing him back. Pens are going to close out Caps without him.



You never know. Not everyone is as down on your team as you are.  I wouldn't be surprised to see the Caps come roaring back to win game 5. I would be surprised if Crosby plays tomorrow night, but if Washington takes game 5 I think we'll see him back for game 6. Hopefully your prediction is correct and we can end the series tomorrow night, giving him plenty of time to rest while Ottawa and the Rangers go back and forth.


----------



## JD27

Pav said:


> You never know. Not everyone is as down on your team as you are.  I wouldn't be surprised to see the Caps come roaring back to win game 5. I would be surprised if Crosby plays tomorrow night, but if Washington takes game 5 I think we'll see him back for game 6. Hopefully your prediction is correct and we can end the series tomorrow night, giving him plenty of time to rest while Ottawa and the Rangers go back and forth.



You have seen the Caps play in this series right? I'll take my chances in them dropping at least 1 of the next 3 games.


----------



## karnivorus

Haha, Oilers blowing a 3-0 lead to finaly lose in 2nd OT. Hope the Ducks finish it off sunday.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I'll be surprised if he plays tomorrow. My bet would be he was dazed after the hit and had a headache and was then fine the next day (which was what he said, that he was fine the next morning).


Concussion protocol is bare minimum 1 week before he can play another game.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Concussion protocol is bare minimum 1 week before he can play another game.



I've seen differing things on that and have no idea what the current protocol is. I've ready 7 days symptom free but I've also read if the physicians clear a player to play they can play regardless of the 7 days. Personally I would prefer to see them be cautious given Crosby's history


----------



## technomancer

I am surprised Crosby is playing... I am really not surprised it is looking like the Pens are going to drop this game


----------



## technomancer

Wow is Edmonton filling the net tonight 

6-0


----------



## Pav

And Nashville has made it to the conference final for the first time ever. That makes me happy, I was pulling for the Predators in the west. It will be very interesting if both the Preds and Pens make it to the Cup final for a reunion with our old friend James Neal.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> And Nashville has made it to the conference final for the first time ever. That makes me happy, I was pulling for the Predators in the west. It will be very interesting if both the Preds and Pens make it to the Cup final for a reunion with our old friend James Neal.



Yeah hoping for an Edmonton / Nashville Western Conference Final, would be a great series.

In the East I just hope the Pens close it out tonight and that the Rangers get it together. If the Pens make it to the Conference Final I don't want them to be facing Ottawa  One because they are boring has hell to watch most of the time and two because the Pens had problems with them all season long.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> One because they are boring has hell to watch most of the time and two because the Pens had problems with them all season long.



So did the Caps. I think their plan is to bore the other team into submission and win 1-0.


----------



## technomancer

Crap Daley and Dumoulin were both missing from the morning skate. Daley left the last game early.

EDIT: Daley is out tonight, Dumoulin will play and was just rested at practice. Still not good...


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Crap Daley and Dumoulin were both missing from the morning skate. Daley left the last game early.
> 
> EDIT: Daley is out tonight, Dumoulin will play and was just rested at practice. Still not good...


*completely disregarding groaning towards the Pittsburgh defense* ...and watch them still win 10-0.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> *completely disregarding groaning towards the Pittsburgh defense* ...and watch them still win 10-0.



Hoping you're correct, the Pens aren't instilling a lot of confidence so far


----------



## technomancer

Pens just look exhausted...


----------



## Pav

Very much so. We look like idiots out there.


----------



## RustInPeace

I love game 7s!!!


----------



## technomancer

RustInPeace said:


> I love game 7s!!!



I bet you do  I'm betting Ducks fans are less enthused right now...

I'm going to have to watch that Oilers / Ducks game unless I am too deep in despair after the Pens / Caps


----------



## RustInPeace




----------



## technomancer

^


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> ^


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I am not looking forward to this game tomorrow night. If they let the Caps keep running guys the way they have been it is going to be a LONG night... and even if not the Pens are just looking tired.

EDIT: Oh god! If the Rangers lose and the Pens lose I'm going to have to root for Ottawa in the Eastern Conference Final... that is just freaking painful


----------



## JD27

Looks like a typical Caps game 7 performance, big players M.I.A... Must have got a sweet Groupon deal on a round trip to the WC in Paris/Cologne. Have fun chasing Karlsson all over the ice next round.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Looks like a typical Caps game 7 performance, big players M.I.A... Must have got a sweet Groupon deal on a round trip to the WC in Paris/Cologne. Have fun chasing Karlsson all over the ice next round.



Still 20 minutes left  Pens look a hell of a lot better than they did the last 2 games but they still got outshot in the second.

I am not looking forward to the next round against Ottawa if they win this 

Can we borrow Wilson just to have him follow Karlsson around and kick him in the heel?


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Still 20 minutes left  Pens look a hell of a lot better than they did the last 2 games but they still got outshot in the second.
> 
> I am not looking forward to the next round against Ottawa if they win this
> 
> Can we borrow Wilson just to have him follow Karlsson around and kick him in the heel?



It's over.


----------



## technomancer

Got to admit I was really questioning if they'd pull this off coming into the game


----------



## JD27

Go Oilers!


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Go Oilers!


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> Got to admit I was really questioning if they'd pull this off coming into the game



I was really doubting that they would, Pens looked so bad in game 6. But that Marc-Andre Fleury is so hot right now. Or god just hates the Capitals, I can't tell which.


----------



## JD27

Pav said:


> I was really doubting that they would, Pens looked so bad in game 6. But that Marc-Andre Fleury is so hot right now. Or god just hates the Capitals, I can't tell which.



If there was ever a question of the hockey Gods hating the Capitals, it was put to rest long ago. They despise them


----------



## technomancer

It could be a confusing Western Conference Final if Edmonton wins tonight, since I like both the Oilers and Predators 

Just hoping the Pens can get past Ottawa since I think they can beat any of the Western Conference teams left in a 7 game series


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> It could be a confusing Western Conference Final if Edmonton wins tonight, since I like both the Oilers and Predators
> 
> Just hoping the Pens can get past Ottawa since I think they can beat any of the Western Conference teams left in a 7 game series



I actually don't know what to think between the Predators and Oilers. Could go either way, but I think the Predators win the west and the Cup.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> I actually don't know what to think between the Predators and Oilers. Could go either way, but I think the Predators win the west and the Cup.



Maybe if the Pens lose to Ottawa


----------



## ElysianGuitars

JD27 said:


> If there was ever a question of the hockey Gods hating the Capitals, it was put to rest long ago. They despise them



I hate the Capitals, purely because they keep doing this crap. No offence technomancer but I really didn't want Penguins to win


----------



## JD27

I actually wouldn't be shocked if the Capitals missed the playoffs next year. Won't be much left of the team that took the ice and they are going to be cash strapped. They don't have much hope coming from the development pipeline in the AHL either. It really was now or never for them this season.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> I hate the Capitals, purely because they keep doing this crap. No offence technomancer but I really didn't want Penguins to win





The Pens have made it to the Conference Final again by eliminating the Caps and the Hawks got swept in the first round. I am happy with the season 

Back to back Cups would be icing on the cake but regardless it's been a good year


----------



## JD27

Wow, didn't think the Ducks would pull that series win out. Should be a physical series against the Predators.


----------



## Pav

The Pens can handle any/all of the other three remaining teams right now. It's never easy of course, but a repeat is a real possibility here. We've already dismantled the snooze-fest of Guy Boucher's system when he was in Tampa. The Senators live and die by Erik Karlsson and we have plenty of defensive skaters to keep him in check. I am ready.


----------



## AdamMaz

The thought of any team other than Nashville winning the Cup is nauseating.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I was not expecting the Ducks to pull off a win.



AdamMaz said:


> The thought of any team other than Nashville winning the Cup is nauseating.





That said if the Pens don't get past Ottawa I'd like to see Nashville win


----------



## RustInPeace

That was such a back and forth series. Keep thinking back to game 5 up 3-0 with 3 minutes to go, how things would be different had they called the goalie interference. Oh well. We will be back next year with a better 2nd line that can actually score a goal, hopefully!

Eberle: 0 goals
Nugent Hopkins: 0 goals
Pouliot: 0 goals


----------



## JD27

Well Predators it is for me. I'd like to see them win, I keep thinking how nice it would have been not to trade Forsberg for Erat. That one hurt, real, real, bad.


----------



## JD27

And in totally unsurprising news, Ovechkin was playing on one leg after the Kadri hit. Either his knee or groin was injured on that one. He never had any explosiveness in is stride after that.

https://www.russianmachineneverbreaks.com/2017/05/11/alex-ovechkin-will-not-play-at-world-championship-because-of-a-lower-body-injury/


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> And in totally unsurprising news, Ovechkin was playing on one leg after the Kadri hit. Either his knee or groin was injured on that one. He never had any explosiveness in is stride after that.
> 
> https://www.russianmachineneverbreaks.com/2017/05/11/alex-ovechkin-will-not-play-at-world-championship-because-of-a-lower-body-injury/



Sort of REALLY makes Trotz look like a douche bag complaining about his performance given he was playing injured...

Also he was hip checked not kneed.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Sort of REALLY makes Trotz look like a douche bag complaining about his performance given he was playing injured...
> 
> Also he was hip checked not kneed.



Never said he was, I said it was his knee or groin that was injured. Russian coach confirmed that it was his knee and hamstring. 



> &#8220;Sasha always comes to play for Russia,&#8221; Znarok said. &#8220;But in this case he played injured, on injections&#8230; his knee and hamstring."



https://www.russianmachineneverbreaks.com/2017/05/11/oleg-znarok-alex-ovechkin-was-playing-with-an-injured-knee-and-hamstring/


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Never said he was, I said it was his knee or groin that was injured. Russian coach confirmed that it was his knee and hamstring.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.russianmachineneverbreaks.com/2017/05/11/oleg-znarok-alex-ovechkin-was-playing-with-an-injured-knee-and-hamstring/



The article you linked in the first post said he was kneed, that was what I was talking about

"Ovechkin, who was dropped to the third line by Barry Trotz late in the Penguins series, was kneed by Nazem Kadri early in Game Five of the first round."


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> The article you linked in the first post said he was kneed, that was what I was talking about
> 
> "Ovechkin, who was dropped to the third line by Barry Trotz late in the Penguins series, was kneed by Nazem Kadri early in Game Five of the first round."



Ah, I see. And for the record, hip checks are garbage.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Ah, I see. And for the record, hip checks are garbage.



I would have no problem with them being made a penalty 

Then again at this point I would be happy if we could get consistent refereeing between the playoffs and regular season


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> I would have no problem with them being made a penalty
> 
> Then again at this point I would be happy if we could get consistent refereeing between the playoffs and regular season



The art has been lost, so now when guys try it, it just ends up in the knees more often than not.


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## Pav

Guy Boucher: the least fun you've had watching hockey since Jacques Lemaire.


----------



## technomancer

^ so much this



AdamMaz said:


>





The worst thing about it is Ottawa isn't even fun to watch  Win or lose at least the Caps and Jackets are entertaining on the ice.

If it were to come down to a Ducks / Senators Final I might not even watch because it would be painfully boring...


----------



## technomancer

Crap Hornqvist is out tonight... not a guy the Pens really have a good replacement for


----------



## JD27

Old school!


----------



## technomancer

Yeah, blind side hit to the head, totally old school.

That said, the Pens woke up


----------



## Pav

Fleury is now tied for the most playoff shutouts among all active goalies. It's crazy to think that one more will make him the shutout-est playoff goalie in the NHL today.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Yeah, blind side hit to the head, totally old school.
> 
> That said, the Pens woke up



Scotty says, "Got to keep your head up crossing the middle."


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Fleury is now tied for the most playoff shutouts among all active goalies. It's crazy to think that one more will make him the shutout-est playoff goalie in the NHL today.



Contrary to the Yinzer fans, Fleury has never been the team's problem


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> Contrary to the Yinzer fans, Fleury has never been the team's problem



Oh I know, even at the height of his playoff struggles he was just one man on a team that played recklessly across the board.

But dude...have you seen this?

http://www.pensburgh.com/2017/5/16/15647194/penguins-broadcast-tv-root-sports-steigerwald-mears


----------



## JD27

Pav said:


> Oh I know, even at the height of his playoff struggles he was just one man on a team that played recklessly across the board.
> 
> But dude...have you seen this?
> 
> http://www.pensburgh.com/2017/5/16/15647194/penguins-broadcast-tv-root-sports-steigerwald-mears



So no more NHL Network for him I guess.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Oh I know, even at the height of his playoff struggles he was just one man on a team that played recklessly across the board.
> 
> But dude...have you seen this?
> 
> http://www.pensburgh.com/2017/5/16/15647194/penguins-broadcast-tv-root-sports-steigerwald-mears



Yes, ecstatically happy. I got really tired of Staggy's miscalling the play


----------



## technomancer

Hoping somebody wins in regulation tonight, got to be in the office early tomorrow


----------



## technomancer

That complete lack of defense


----------



## AdamMaz

3-0 Sens in the 1st



EDIT: 4-0


----------



## technomancer

So how're the Habs doing this round? Oh wait 



Like I said before, I don't see the Pens repeating this year between fatigue and injuries, but they kept the Caps from getting near the Cup so it's all good


----------



## technomancer

PS - At least I don't need to worry about overtime


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> PS - At least I don't need to worry about overtime


Loser's consolation prize


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Loser's consolation prize



Felt like a decent prize when I was up at oh fvck it's early this morning


----------



## AxeHappy

I will always cheer whatever team is playing against Ottawa.


----------



## Pav

AxeHappy said:


> I will always cheer whatever team is playing against Ottawa.


Us Pens fans welcome you.

And how the mother eff is that hit to the face by Bobby Ryan not penalized? The tools on NBC say it was clean but haven't hits to the head been, you know, the biggest deal in the league over the past several years?


----------



## technomancer

Crap Johansen is out for the rest of the playoffs for Nashville 



Pav said:


> And how the mother eff is that hit to the face by Bobby Ryan not penalized? The tools on NBC say it was clean but haven't hits to the head been, you know, the biggest deal in the league over the past several years?



Apparently if you play for Ottawa hits to the head aren't a penalty


----------



## technomancer

It'd also be nice if they'd decide WTF constitutes interference since they've let identical plays to what Cole was called for go about 10 times this game both ways.


----------



## technomancer

Series is tied 2-2 

Downside: Pens are down another defenseman...


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Pens are down another defenseman...


...


----------



## technomancer

It is kind of funny watching some of the Ottawa fans online... you'd think they were up 3-0 in the series against a healthy Pens team with the lineup that won the Cup last year as opposed to playing a good series against a team that is missing 2 of its top 3 puck moving defensemen and 2 of its top 6 forwards 

The Pens really do need to start standing up at the blue line... both of Ottawa's goals last night came as a direct result of letting them skate the puck in pretty much unchallenged.


----------



## technomancer

5-0 Pens 

EDIT:

7-0 

and 2 more headshots by Ottawa 

Curious to see what the Ottawa fans that were acting like they won the Cup already after their 5-1 win have to say about this one and losing 2 in a row


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## Pav

Just imagine how much worse the beatdown would've been if we had Kris Letang and Justin Schultz. Those 7 goals could've easily been 8.


----------



## technomancer

Not everyone can collapse like the Habs when somebody gets injured  

In all seriousness I am amazed how well this Pens team keeps rolling regardless of who is in or out of the lineup. I was expecting the game last night to look more like the 5-1 loss with Ottawa coming out flying in the first but the Pens were great in their own end and shut them down.

The Preds were impressive against the Ducks given their top 2 centers are out as well. Hoping they close it out tonight.



Pav said:


> Just imagine how much worse the beatdown would've been if we had Kris Letang and Justin Schultz. Those 7 goals could've easily been 8.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Not everyone can collapse like the Habs when somebody gets injured
> 
> In all seriousness I am amazed how well this Pens team keeps rolling regardless of who is in or out of the lineup. I was expecting the game last night to look more like the 5-1 loss with Ottawa coming out flying in the first but the Pens were great in their own end and shut them down.
> 
> The Preds were impressive against the Ducks given their top 2 centers are out as well. Hoping they close it out tonight.



Trying to figure out who is going to win this year has been hard. Just about every team has tossed in a few real inconsistent performances along the way. The Pens, Ducks, and Sens have all had their turn at being blown out. Weird postseason.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Trying to figure out who is going to win this year has been hard. Just about every team has tossed in a few real inconsistent performances along the way. The Pens, Ducks, and Sens have all had their turn at being blown out. Weird postseason.



Yeah it really has been an odd run for everybody left. I'd love to say I'm confident the Pens will take it, and they do look like they're getting it together, but they've also had games where they've just looked tired and lost and it's best guess which team will show up...

Definitely keeps it interesting though


----------



## technomancer

Nashville is heading for the Stanley Cup Final


----------



## Pav

I'm happy that Nashville made it but it was a very tough break for Anaheim to lose John Gibson when they did. Bernier giving up 4 goals on 16 shots isn't exactly Stanley Cup-winning goaltending. They would probably be going to game 7 if Gibson stayed healthy.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Nashville is heading for the Stanley Cup


I took a moment to correct you


----------



## ElysianGuitars

I would absolutely love to see Fiddler lift the Cup!


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I'm happy that Nashville made it but it was a very tough break for Anaheim to lose John Gibson when they did. Bernier giving up 4 goals on 16 shots isn't exactly Stanley Cup-winning goaltending. They would probably be going to game 7 if Gibson stayed healthy.



I agree it was a tough break, but it could have gone either way with Gibson in net  Nashville sat back for most of that game once they had a lead and really outpaced Anaheim when they were actually trying to score vs playing the game like they were killing a penalty.


----------



## technomancer

YES Pens win 3-2 in double OT 

Pens / Preds Cup Final here we come! Should be a BLAST to watch!


----------



## Pav

Sorry, Canada! This SCF is going to be great, I'm excited to take on Nashville. No Ryan Johansen, Mike Fisher is questionable, they're almost as shorthanded as the Pens.


----------



## technomancer

Also a huge shout out to Anderson, this would have been over in six if he hadn't played some unbelievable games.


----------



## AdamMaz

*One thing is certain, this will be the most painfully bright SCF ever.*


----------



## technomancer

I thought sure they were going to blow that game


----------



## Pav

All over teh internet I'm seeing people say the Pens will never be able to sustain that, if the Preds keep playing that way they'll win the series. Except they also said the same thing about the Blue Jackets series. And the Capitals. And the Senators. The Pens have been grossly outshot and outpossed this entire postseason yet keep winning. Last night's game was probably the most extreme example of how things have gone but still nothing new for this year.


----------



## protest

That game was the closest I've come to smashing my television due to a non Philly team related event. It's going to be a sweep.


----------



## technomancer

What I've been seeing all over Facebook are whiny bitches saying the game was fixed  

I have never seen bandwagoning fans that can't handle a loss like the Predators this year...

Let's go Pens!


----------



## protest

wow what a goal


----------



## Pav

Isn't that what everyone says about the Pens winning? Something about Gary Bettman having an influence on the play on the ice?

And I'm not usually one to complain about officiating, but wtf is going on in this game? Matt Cullen is boarded face-first into the glass, no call. Chris Kunitz give PK Subban an extra cross-check, two simultaneous penalties for a full 5-on-3?


----------



## technomancer

That was indeed nice... and Maata blowing his coverage yet again.

I am SO glad the Pens have him for quite a few more years at $4 million a year 

For the 3 on 5, Subban acted hurt and from the angle the ref was at it looked like Malkin pulled the guy's legs out from under him. I thought that was the penalty from what they showed until they announced and showed Subban down.

The shot on Cullen was ridiculous that there was no call though.


----------



## Pav

I've hated Olli Maatta for most of this postseason. Completely unreliable in the defensive zone.


----------



## technomancer

Man Nashville is taking some stupid penalties


----------



## JD27

Well it was a pretty good game until the Predators stayed in the locker room for the 3rd period.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## AdamMaz

My only means of watching the games at home went to shit a little over a week ago, so I am just going to assume that the ̶N̶e̶w̶ ̶E̶n̶g̶l̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶P̶a̶t̶r̶i̶o̶t̶s̶ Pittsburgh Penguins' pact with the devil wins them yet another cup. #YourDefenceDoesntMatter


----------



## technomancer

Not yet but given Rinne has always been terrible against the Pens I like their odds


----------



## JD27

Preds have also been awful on the road this season and only 5-5 in the playoffs. It's going to be over if the Pens can take at least one of these games in Nashville.


----------



## AdamMaz

Pens have the series home-ice advantage, they don't even have to win on the road.


----------



## JD27

Right, I just mean the Preds don't have much chance if they can't win 2 games in Nashville where they are 7-1.


----------



## technomancer

I don't like to make predictions but I'll be surprised if the Pens drop both games in Nashville. Maybe if Bonino is out for both games


----------



## Pav

Whoever the Predators brought in to sing the national anthem tonight is a genuinely bad signer. 

Also, Jake Guentzel > every Nashville Predator right now. Less than three minutes into game 3, Pekke Rinne has a save percentage of .500.


----------



## technomancer

Worst thing about playing Nashville: the shitty music 

Also looks like Rinne finally showed up, just took him 30 minutes. Some great saves in the last couple of minutes.


----------



## Pav

So did the Predators scorers. Finally, the series is interesting!


----------



## technomancer

Let's see if the Pens can get it done tonight without Bonino...


----------



## technomancer

I'll say again I am SO glad we have years to look forward to watching Maata play 

Kid is a turnover machine and a menace in front of his own net


----------



## Pav

Srsly. Mattaa is a very weak link in our defense right now and I would love to get rid of him.


----------



## technomancer

I figured our D would be a problem if we got this far.

Also since Murray has looked like swiss cheese MAYBE give Fleury a shot in net? He did get us past the two best up-tempo offenses in the NHL already this playoff season  That said I know it won't happen, Sullivan will ride Murray no matter what his numbers look like.

It is always awesome watching a goalie give up 5 goals in 2 games to shots placed at the exact same spot...


----------



## protest

I wanted to take Maatta over Laughton...looks like they both suck lol


----------



## AdamMaz

Pav said:


> Srsly. Mattaa is a very weak link in our defense...





technomancer said:


> I figured our D...


----------



## technomancer

So how's the golf course treating the Habs? Price manage to injure himself yet?


----------



## AdamMaz

He just had an impromptu visit to the doctor, but sources confirm that the doctor said "his breath is just fine".


----------



## technomancer




----------



## technomancer

Let's hope Murray gets it done tonight, as if not I see Sullivan riding him right to the golf course. Goaltending was the primary difference in that last game, Rinne made some amazing stops and Murray, well, didn't. The number of goals he's given up to that same spot right over his pads on the glove side is depressing...


----------



## JD27

Amazing how bad the Predators play on the road. It's like the game was over before it started.


----------



## technomancer

The Pens also showed up, this is one of the best games they've played so far in the series. They've been skating and the D hasn't made nearly the sloppy turnovers they did the last two games.


----------



## technomancer

That is all


----------



## ElysianGuitars




----------



## Pav

I think this one feels even better than last year.


----------



## AdamMaz

How about that terrible Pittsburgh defense, back-to-back shutouts? Seriously? Absolutely terrible... 

Congratulations.

I will let you enjoy the win tonight, however shit talking resumes tomorrow.


----------



## JD27

Life isn't fair, there is no God, and I hate the NHL. May it suffer a thousand year lockout... The End.


----------



## technomancer

Oh yes, there will be butthurt...



In all seriousness the no goal call due to a quick whistle was rough, but the ref did lose sight of the puck and the quick whistles were a direct result of the Preds hitting Murray every chance they got. Making banging the goalie part of your strategy has its consequences


----------



## JD27

I didn't see any of the game last night or much of the series after Game 3.  I had hockey games just about every time they played over the last week, so at least I didn't have to watch them win.


----------



## AdamMaz

I think I will change my strategy for next season to complain as much as possible in this thread about Carey Price's performances...


----------



## technomancer

What can I say, the defense that looked like a turnover machine in the Preds wins got their shit together for the last two games 



JD27 said:


> I didn't see any of the game last night or much of the series after Game 3.  I had hockey games just about every time they played over the last week, so at least I didn't have to watch them win.



The game last night was some pretty epic defense and goaltending by both teams... followed by soul-crushing defeat for the Preds in the last 2 minutes of the game


----------



## RustInPeace

Good job Pens! See you in the finals next year!!


----------



## AdamMaz

Next is the Vegas expansion draft on Wednesday the 21st with the NHL Awards. I believe teams must submit their protected lists on Sunday 18th.


----------



## technomancer

RustInPeace said:


> Good job Pens! See you in the finals next year!!



We'll see... with Fleury likely gone a LOT depends on if Murray stays healthy and can handle the fatigue of a full NHL season. Pens likely wouldn't have made it out of the first round this year if Jarry had been the backup. I'm curious to see what happens though and what the team looks like next year... I would love them to be the first team in the modern era to win three in a row.

Oilers are definitely turning into a team to be reckoned with and could go deep next year. 



AdamMaz said:


> Next is the Vegas expansion draft on Wednesday the 21st with the NHL Awards. I believe teams must submit their protected lists on Sunday 18th.



Yeah unfortunately unless something changed from what I read the entry draft is going to be a non-event with everything happening behind closed doors. So basically teams are going to submit a list of protected players then they're going to publish a list of who Vegas selected. Curious to see what happens but the league seems to really be trying to kill any kind of excitement about the process.


----------



## AdamMaz

I am sad to see Sergachev get traded away, but hard to complain with getting Drouin. Good move in addressing the lack offense and he is also a young Quebecois.

In the realm of philosophy, everyone talks about how important centers are and how they are the key pieces to build around. I wonder how the inverse formula would fare, considering the Habs have virtually no centers and the top two lines are loaded with wingers... 

Our 1st line with Pacioretty/Radulov was already deadly, even with only Danault at center. 
Assuming Galchenyuk stays and they make him a winger for good as previously reported, I would picture him playing with Drouin on the opposite wing, making for a very talented second line despite the lack of a center. 
The insanely fast Byron and young Lehkonen on the 3rd line wings are pretty good too in that role and can both fill-in on the top two lines. 
Hopefully Gallagher can find his old form and with Shaw can get thrown in wherever/whenever.


----------



## technomancer

Was honestly surprised to see Tampa do this, but definitely a good trade for the Habs


----------



## AdamMaz

My understanding of Tampa's cap situation is that they were expected to part ways with 1 important player, circumstances forced it. Yzerman has gotten too attached to "The Triplets" because if were smart, he should have shipped off Johnson instead.

Still not a bad move, Hedman has been they're only consistent defenceman in terms of time spent with the club. Sergachev is projected to be one hell of a defenceman, he would almost certainly have started next season with the Habs after only spending one year in the minors. Tampa will need a 2nd defenceman to shoulder the burden long-term.

I'm even happier about this trade since I realized Drouin is only 22 years old. Also just found out he signed a 6year/33mil contract ($5.5 average), good and fair contract for both parties.


----------



## technomancer

Still looks like a win for the Habs, proven forward under a long term deal for a defenseman that while he has a ton of potential is unproven in the NHL.

Speaking of unproven potential I wonder if Pouliot will finally see some NHL ice time next year or if they're giving up on him... he's an RFA so I guess we'll at least get a clue soon based on if they qualify him.


----------



## AdamMaz

Not sure I understand ridding Beaulieu for a 3rd round pick, last resort deal I guess to dump a contract on salary increase.


----------



## technomancer

Sounds like they figured they were going to lose him one way or another so might as well take a pick for him


----------



## technomancer

Mike Smith traded to Calgary


----------



## Pav

What does everyone think of the new jerseys? Many seem to hate them but I think they look almost identical to the past 5+ years with the exception of a few.


----------



## JD27

Pav said:


> What does everyone think of the new jerseys? Many seem to hate them but I think they look almost identical to the past 5+ years with the exception of a few.



Most of them look like Chinese knockoffs of the actual jerseys.


----------



## JD27

White gloves must never be worn.


----------



## Pav

Huh, maybe I need to look at a larger image of the new ones.

The white gloves with the Knights' uniforms look ridiculous though.


----------



## AdamMaz

Were the designers aware that the jersey was for Vegas and NOT Anaheim?


----------



## ElysianGuitars

The Vegas uniforms look stupid as hell. Is it too late for a redesign?


----------



## MFB

And here I was thinking black/gold is an impossible color combo to screw up


----------



## AdamMaz

MFB said:


> And here I was thinking black/gold is an impossible color combo to screw up


Theoretically, 3 colors is the perfect combination. A 4th is sometimes understandable, but _5_ colors? The white gloves look completely out of place and the grey/black combo could have been killer if there was less going on.


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> Theoretically, 3 colors is the perfect combination. A 4th is sometimes understandable, but _5_ colors? The white gloves look completely out of place and the grey/black combo could have been killer if there was less going on.



It's 6 if you count that there's two different colored grays on it as well, look at the shoulders vs the ring going around the armpit area


----------



## technomancer

Fleury is officially no longer a Penguin 

Hope Murray stays healthy next year...


----------



## Pav

I'll miss the Flower, but the time had come for him to pass the torch. Word on the street is he's going to be the Knights' marquee player for the foreseeable future...at least the closest thing they have to one. They're stockpiling so many draft picks they should have an insane crop of prospects over the next few years.


----------



## technomancer

I am definitely happy for him that he's going to be a starter in Vegas and hope they do great... and I completely get that the Pens need to move to younger / cheaper players where they have viable alternatives. Vegas has a decent roster so it will be interesting seeing how they do next year.

Murray is a fantastic goalie for the Pens, but I'm concerned that he's ready to play 60+ regular season games and still look solid in the playoffs. We'll find out next season though.

I am curious to see if the Pens end up signing a veteran goalie to back Murray up for next year as Jarry didn't look NHL ready in his debut, and while the guys in WBS look to be some amazing talents they are really young and inexperienced at this point. The good thing about it is that it looks like the Pens have a really deep talented pool of young goalies to draw from in the future.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> I am definitely happy for him that he's going to be a starter in Vegas and hope they do great... and I completely get that the Pens need to move to younger / cheaper players where they have viable alternatives. Vegas has a decent roster so it will be interesting seeing how they do next year.
> 
> Murray is a fantastic goalie for the Pens, but I'm concerned that he's ready to play 60+ regular season games and still look solid in the playoffs. We'll find out next season though.
> 
> I am curious to see if the Pens end up signing a veteran goalie to back Murray up for next year as Jarry didn't look NHL ready in his debut, and while the guys in WBS look to be some amazing talents they are really young and inexperienced at this point. The good thing about it is that it looks like the Pens have a really deep talented pool of young goalies to draw from in the future.


They can have one slightly used Kari


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> They can have one slightly used Kari


----------



## AdamMaz

I was expecting a LOT more activity across the league today, by the sounds of it sounds like a lot of GMs are scared to pull the trigger on all of these rumored big deals.


----------



## Pav

It wouldn't surprise me if everyone was waiting around to see what George McPhee is going to do with the million assets he acquired leading up to last night. Most people are expecting that half the team he drafted and traded for is going to be flipped for more assets pretty quickly like Trevor van Riemsdyke. Maybe more GMs will be pulling the trigger once McPhee pawns off his extras.


----------



## technomancer

The expansion has definitely shaken things up a bit, but I agree I think a lot of GMs are waiting to see what Vegas does with some of the players they acquired before making other moves.


----------



## Pav

Looks like it's starting. Arizona gets Derek Stepan and Antti Ranttaa, the Rangers get the 7th overall pick for this draft and a defenseman I've never heard of. Meanwhile the Blackhawks bring Brandon Saad back and the Blue Jackets get Artemi Panarin.


----------



## technomancer

Blackhawks trade Hjalmarsson to Arizona for two defensemen I've never heard of.


----------



## AdamMaz

The hell is going on in Chicago?!


----------



## technomancer

Freeing some cap space, getting younger, and get Toews rolling again... oh and replace Hossa


----------



## JD27

Just signed Oshie at $5.75 for 8 years. Glad they could keep him, but damn that hurts for a guys that is 30 years old.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah 8 years for that kind of money hurts, even though Oshie is a hell of a player.

Not so sure about this Reaves trade. The Pens getting a little more physical presence isn't a bad thing, but Sundqvist and dropping 20 selections in the draft for him seems a bit much. Then again Sundqvist didn't exactly light the world on fire in his NHL appearances up to this point. Guess we'll see how it shakes out.


----------



## AdamMaz

I thought 8 year contracts could only be done when between a player and his original draft team?


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Really happy with the Stars draft.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I thought 8 year contracts could only be done when between a player and his original draft team?



Nope, whoever holds the current contract. It's to give the team the player is currently with an advantage when trying to resign a free agent.


----------



## technomancer

Wow Stars robbed Vegas and McPhee: Methot for goalie prospect Dylan Ferguson and a 2020 second round pick.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

McPhee backed himself into a corner and killed his own market for dmen. I feel the GMs in the league know he can't go into the season with all of the defenseman he drafted.


----------



## technomancer

It's sort of a shame that it seems McPhee may live up to his reputation of being a horrible GM since Vegas actually has the chance to start with a pretty strong team.


----------



## technomancer

Pens qualified all but two of their RFAs: Justin Schultz, Brian Dumoulin, Conor Sheary, Derrick Pouliot, Frank Corrado, Jean-Sebastien Dea and Josh Archibald.

I was curious to see if they would qualify Pouliot since they seem to REALLY not want to play him in the NHL...


----------



## protest

I want the season to start now. Should be Year 1 in the Flyers turnaround. 

Patrick
Lindblom
Sanheim and Morin
Konecny a year older
Ghost and Giroux not coming off of hernia surgeries. 
I'm tired of having to pull for someone else to beat the Pens.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> Wow Stars robbed Vegas and McPhee: Methot for goalie prospect Dylan Ferguson and a 2020 second round pick.





TheDivineWing22 said:


> McPhee backed himself into a corner and killed his own market for dmen. I feel the GMs in the league know he can't go into the season with all of the defenseman he drafted.


Yep, McPhee's idea to draft all the defense doesn't seem to be working too well. I'm really happy with that fleecing... I mean trade. We drafted one of the best goalies in the draft in the 1st round, so no sweat losing a 7th round goalie. The funny thing is Vegas could have drafted that goalie 11 times and passed.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> I want the season to start now. Should be Year 1 in the Flyers turnaround.
> 
> Patrick
> Lindblom
> Sanheim and Morin
> Konecny a year older
> Ghost and Giroux not coming off of hernia surgeries.
> I'm tired of having to pull for someone else to beat the Pens.



Good luck with that 

It's going to be interesting to see how the Pens shake out next season on defense and with their third and fourth line centers.


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Good luck with that
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see how the Pens shake out next season on defense and with their third and fourth line centers.



You're just lucky we traded away your kryptonite, Hartnell lol

The games haven't been the same since.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> You're just lucky we traded away your kryptonite, Hartnell lol
> 
> The games haven't been the same since.





Hartnell has wound down a lot lately... IIRC he was a healthy scratch for Columbus in several of the playoff games against them.


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Hartnell has wound down a lot lately... IIRC he was a healthy scratch for Columbus in several of the playoff games against them.



Yea, a lot of Flyer's fans were pissed at that trade because Umberger sucked, but you could see the point of it. We weren't going anywhere and we were going to need money for other, younger players. Using those cap websites you could see Umberger was clearly going to be bought out after his second year, whereas Hartnell was pretty much locked in for a while because of the buyout terms of his contract.

It's really similar to the Schenn trade that just happened. Most Flyer's fans are pissed that they moved Schenn for some guy that sucks, but he's another buyout candidate and they got 2 firsts for friggin Brayden Schenn.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah most fans don't understand the cap and that sometimes you need to move good players to move a team forward. From watching the Flyers / Pens game last season if they can get solid goaltending and sure up the defense they should be a strong team. Their puck movement and offense is pretty impressive when it gets rolling.


----------



## Sjusovaren

I hate my life and I want to die.

Regards, Avs-fan.


----------



## Pav

Sjusovaren said:


> I hate my life and I want to die.
> 
> Regards, Avs-fan.


Why now, of all times?


----------



## protest

Hartnell bought out lol

I'd bring him back if I was the Flyers on a low cost 1-2 year deal, bottom 6 and PP2 minutes. Good thing about a buyout is he's getting paid anyway so the next contract doesn't have to be as high.


----------



## technomancer

Not surprising Hartnell was bought out, Columbus massively overpaid him and his performance went to hell this season.

Going to guess that at minimum Bonino, Daley, and maybe Kunitz are all going to be gone for the Pens and are going to be overpaid in free agency.

Duchene's name has come up for the Pens a couple times. It's sort of funny as I've heard a comment in the media that if they can't pay Bonino $4 million then $6 for Duchene doesn't make sense. The difference is Duchene is a much better overall player  That said I don't see it happening as Colorado wants a mint for him and his performance last season doesn't match their asking price.


----------



## AdamMaz

Of all the UFA rumors flying in Montreal, the most interesting name I heard was Bonino. I would be very happy with him around $4/y, much more so than the rumored Thornton. I remember hearing about all of the injuries he was carrying during the last playoff and I am very surprised there are a lot of interested teams.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I think teams are hoping to get 2015-16 Bonino and not 2016-17 Bonino if they sign him  His performance last year was just not good enough to justify a large raise and a long term deal, but he'll get it because he was on a Cup winning team


----------



## AdamMaz

Sounds like Alzner will be signing a $4.5m/5y with the Habs. This pretty much also means that Markov won't be getting resigned, 38 year old asking for $6/y is just too damn much, even for a career franchise player sadly.

As for Radulov, I suspect his signature will be today, regardless of which club. The money is fair, but his term is longer than Bergevin seems comfortable with. I would be surprised if he submits this time around, like he did with Subban. I would also be very sad to see him go in much the same way.


----------



## AdamMaz

Damn does Bob Mzkenzie have a long list of confirmed trades prior to noon. I don't think I've ever seen this much movement.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Sounds like Alzner will be signing a $4.5m/5y with the Habs. This pretty much also means that Markov won't be getting resigned, 38 year old asking for $6/y is just too damn much, even for a career franchise player sadly.
> 
> As for Radulov, I suspect his signature will be today, regardless of which club. The money is fair, but his term is longer than Bergevin seems comfortable with. I would be surprised if he submits this time around, like he did with Subban. I would also be very sad to see him go in much the same way.



Alzner is not worth the money.


----------



## technomancer

Well looks like that answers the Pens backup goalie question. Antti Niemme signed a one year deal with the Pens.

Pens also picked up Matt Hunwick from Toronto.

PS absolutely NO clue why the hell Pens didn't resign Daley when he only got $3.1 a year from Detroit


----------



## AdamMaz

The battle for Radulov as it currently stands... (click me)


----------



## technomancer

As expected Kunitz, Daley, and Bonino are no longer Pens.

Schultz has been resigned for $5.5 million.


----------



## AxeHappy

Huh...Patrick Marleau is now on the Leafs. 

Didn't see that coming.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah a lot of interesting moves going on.

I'm really curious to see how Bonino as a second line center is going to work out for the Preds... going to guess it won't

Also shocked the Capitals pretty much gave away Johansson for two draft picks. Seriously who gives up a 50 point winger with two years left on his contract for a second and third round pick? I get freeing cap space, but damn


----------



## MFB

AxeHappy said:


> Huh...Patrick Marleau is now on the Leafs.
> 
> Didn't see that coming.



Hurts to see, but I understand all the reasons behind it. I'm more surprised by where he ended up vs. going somewhere else after all his time in the teal with SJ.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Yeah a lot of interesting moves going on.
> 
> Also shocked the Capitals pretty much gave away Johansson for two draft picks. Seriously who gives up a 50 point winger with two years left on his contract for a second and third round pick? I get freeing cap space, but damn



He is soft as charmin toilet paper, I couldn't be happier he is no longer on the team. His points were inflated because he played with good players. That said, they are going to be in cap space hell for a long time. Kuznetsov and Orlov got paid way too much. I think the threat of the KHL forced their hands a bit on that. They have no money left to fill the team, no idea who they will use, AHL affiliate is pretty light on prospects. I think they miss the playoffs or seriously struggle to make them next year.


----------



## AdamMaz

I read somewhere that the Caps only had something like 14/15 players under contract for next season with only something 10 million left under the cap. They just might be more screwed than Chicago.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

I am so damned happy about the Stars off season right now  Nill has taken a bad situation and made it a million times better.


----------



## AdamMaz

ElysianGuitars said:


> I am so damned happy about the Stars off season right now


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> I am so damned happy about the Stars off season right now  Nill has taken a bad situation and made it a million times better.



Yeah you guys are looking pretty good right now... not so sure about the Pens picking up Nieme and looking for him to play 30 to 40 games next season. Hope he plays better for them this year than he did last year for the Stars


----------



## auxioluck

ElysianGuitars said:


> I am so damned happy about the Stars off season right now  Nill has taken a bad situation and made it a million times better.



Yeah the Stars just stacked the shit out of themselves in literally less than 24 hours. I'm kind of ambivalent about the Stars, but Lehtonen is always underrated and deserves a cup.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> Yeah you guys are looking pretty good right now... not so sure about the Pens picking up Nieme and looking for him to play 30 to 40 games next season. Hope he plays better for them this year than he did last year for the Stars


I hope for your sake they don't play him that much, the Pens definitely won't 3peat if they do


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> I hope for your sake they don't play him that much, the Pens definitely won't 3peat if they do



Yeah I 'd hard when I read that. If they seriously plan to play him that much they should have kept Fleury and just played the tandem. I don't think Niemi's play is anywhere near strong enough anymore for the team to be successful doing that.


----------



## AdamMaz

Carolina Hurricanes have been quietly making moves, would be interesting to see something finally come together there.


----------



## JD27

The Capitals have $5,589,893 left and only 16 players signed.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> The Capitals have $5,589,893 left and only 16 players signed.



Yeah I sort of lost all respect for the Caps GM after the contracts you guys gave Orpik and Niskanen so this doesn't come as a huge surprise 

Wondering if the Caps and Pens are both going to finally run short of players that can fill in important roles for no money and be successful.


----------



## AdamMaz

Congratulations to Connor McDavid. I look forward to watching more of him in the many years to come.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Yeah I sort of lost all respect for the Caps GM after the contracts you guys gave Orpik and Niskanen so this doesn't come as a huge surprise
> 
> Wondering if the Caps and Pens are both going to finally run short of players that can fill in important roles for no money and be successful.



I didn't mind the Niskanen signing. He has been the most consistent defenseman on the team. The Orpik signing was just ugly.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> I didn't mind the Niskanen signing. He has been the most consistent defenseman on the team. The Orpik signing was just ugly.



Yeah the Niskanen signing wasn't THAT insane... the Orpik contract I just had no idea what he was thinking.


----------



## AdamMaz

I am dumbfounded as to why NYR's Klein retired today?


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I am dumbfounded as to why NYR's Klein retired today?



Almost had to be some undisclosed health issue


----------



## auxioluck

Is it October yet?


----------

